#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-19
<phillw> flexiondotorg: once you have caught up, please give me a ping re:ppc testing and an offer of a backup facility
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I'll be testing Ubuntu MATE PowerPC tomorrow.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: would you give the lubuntu ones a try... just for to see how badly broken they are. In theory, as it is same core - they *should* behave :)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: also there is a server area hosts isos / backups etc for teams. If you need only ~100 GB space there is room on that server for ISO's and any backups your team may want to place on there.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Thanks for the offer.
<phillw> some use it, it takes a couple of minutes to set up.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: for ISO's http://phillw.net/isos/ is a good mirror to suggest if you do not expect too many seeders. It can handle 100 Mb/s on the back bone and has a slight claim to fame that one of release team asked for the link on release day about a zero day bug owing to the fact cdimage was struggling... it and cdimage average 10Mb/s transfers, so I've got a guess as to who provides canonical internet :P
<phillw> wxl: bug 1484785
<ubot93> bug 1484785 in abiword (Ubuntu) "language selector text cut off in abiword" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484785
<phillw> it is not in progress, however you may like to point tsimonq2 into bug territory for having it reported correctly as being in progress.
<phillw> wxl: any reason for the global respin?
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-20
<wxl> global rebuild in progress on 15.10 release candidate. after which, we'll need to re-test. sigh.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Will the rebuilds show in #ubuntu-release?
<wxl> if you've subscribed to the image or whatever it is on the tracker, you'll get an update
<wxl> like i just got an update ppc is ready
<tsimonq2> Alternate is ready
<wxl> oh all the alternates are ready
<tsimonq2> dibs dibs dibs
<wxl> go hurry before someone beats you
<tsimonq2> I di
<tsimonq2> *did
<tsimonq2> marked as In progress
<tsimonq2> yay
<wxl> tsimonq2: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/subscription
<tsimonq2> I know
<wxl> you can subscribe to particular test cases, i think
<tsimonq2> I know about that
<tsimonq2> I found it
<tsimonq2> That is how I know
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-21
<phillw> AAAARRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<phillw> hi flexiondotorg how's it going?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Marked Ubuntu MATe ready.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I was just about to dive in after checking lubuntu's release notes and you'd powered through them all!
<phillw> I've dived onto xubuntu instead :)
<flexiondotorg> I'm finishing the Ubuntu MATE 15.10 for Raspberry Pi 2 image.
<flexiondotorg> I can make one for Lubuntu if you like, my rates are very reasonable ;-)
<phillw> i reckon wxl would be interested in that. I just follow it as it is UK based team for development and I know wxl likes and has them.
<wxl> do tell flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> phillw, You coming to OggCamp?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Yo.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: negative
<flexiondotorg> I've create a build system to make traditional Ubuntu images for the Raspberry Pi 2.
<flexiondotorg> It is getting to the point where it would be trivial for other flavours to make images.
<flexiondotorg> I've done all the heavy lifting now.
<phillw> oh, and early.. SABDFL has announced the name of 16.04... Hope you like friendly ground squirrels :D
<wxl> wow do share flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I think Xenial Xerus is progress.
<flexiondotorg> Xenial, good adjective.
<flexiondotorg> Xerus, real animal.
<wxl> phillw: do you think you might be willing to run a build server for such images?
<phillw> and from his home land, do not forget
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Did you know I put out a 15.04 Ubuntu MATE for the Pi2?
<wxl> no i didn't. that's excellent!
<flexiondotorg> The Raspberry Pi Foundation have it listed in the main download page.
<flexiondotorg> Have done for months now.
<wxl> nice!!!!
<phillw> wxl: I can certainly look at it, there is a build server for the non-pae kernel that gets used once each LTS :D
<flexiondotorg> Tell you what, I'll make a Lubuntu 15.10 image.
<flexiondotorg> Not until next week now, too busy and exhausted.
<flexiondotorg> I'll share it with you and you can test it and let me know if anything needs tweaking.
<wxl> excellent, thanks!
<flexiondotorg> I'll stick an appropriate license in the scripts.
<flexiondotorg> But for now, they are a bit brittle.
<wxl> ko
<flexiondotorg> So best I drive them for the time being.
<wxl> k
<wxl> when you're ready to pass it on, let me know
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Sure thing.
<flexiondotorg> I'll make a Lubuntu image for you to test.
<wxl> i've got a pi2 so i can XD
<flexiondotorg> If that is broadly OK, I'll point you at the scripts.
<flexiondotorg> I've ported Minecraft Pi Edition to Ubuntu and nuscractch and Sonic Pi.
<flexiondotorg> Plus some GPIO stuff.
<wxl> rad!
<tsimonq2> hey, wxl, the 1990's is calling, they want that phrase back
<tsimonq2> OH SNAP SON
<wxl> ahem that was the 80s, DUDE.
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<tsimonq2> use your fancy sed command on that one
<wxl> i remember at one point, i thought everything was "massive." despite being stuck in the cleveland snow, i'm pretty sure i was destined to be a surfer.
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> today's new book sucks, btw. https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/free-learning
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<flexiondotorg> wxl, What is the meta package for lubuntu?
<flexiondotorg> lubuntu-desktop?
<wxl> yes sir, flexiondotorg
<wxl> there's also lubuntu-core, etc.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, great. Just like Ubuntu MATE.
<flexiondotorg> In fact.
<flexiondotorg> Our flavours are most similar.
<wxl> i know, it's kind of uncanny
<flexiondotorg> I do the --no-follow-recommends stuff in the seeds too.
<phillw> flexiondotorg:  wxl: this is the non-pae build machine.. you okay with the 32 bit non-pae kernel?
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/non-pae
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Xubuntu are up for this too.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: i wonder if gnome might be, too.
<wxl> all the little guys :)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Not n option :-(
<flexiondotorg> No DDX for the Pi 2. So 2D only.
<wxl> ah
<flexiondotorg> GNOME3 won't run.
<flexiondotorg> Same for Unity/
<wxl> and plasma, i'm assuming, too.
<flexiondotorg> I've got a somewhat accelerated X11 driver, but for 2D only.
<flexiondotorg> wxl I know know about plasma.
<flexiondotorg> I'm guess a GPU is required though?
<flexiondotorg> And a load of RAM.
<wxl> yeah undoubtably.
<ianorlin> hmm I wonder how well i3 would run on a pi
<tsimonq2> Plasma is SO laggy
<flexiondotorg> ianorlin, Very well.
<flexiondotorg> I did have a MATE Desktop running on he 512MB Pi 1.
<wxl> wow i have a pi 1 too.
<wxl> i didn't think ubuntu core supported that ho?
<phillw> I'd guess it was on a debian core
<wxl> yeah debian does
<tsimonq2> omg I just realised something
<tsimonq2> you are flexiondotorg
<tsimonq2> THE flexiondotorg
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-22
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Um, OK?
<tsimonq2> and you are by chance Martin Wimpress, correct?
<flexiondotorg> What did I know?
<flexiondotorg> I am.
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Why do you ask?
<tsimonq2> are you not on Linux UNplugged sometimes?
<tsimonq2> because I thought
<flexiondotorg> I am.
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> wow
<tsimonq2> I keep meeting you people around here that are regulars on there
<ianorlin> My microphone and audio quality are quite bad though
<wxl> i'm pretty sure tsimonq2 is linux unplugged's biggest fan
<tsimonq2> I just thought that was significant
<flexiondotorg> Why don't you join us/
<flexiondotorg> It's fun.
<tsimonq2> I am 13...my brothers are usually blasting TV when it is happening
<tsimonq2> but wait...can I join the Mumble room anytime?
<ianorlin> tsimonq2: that is better than having your dad yell at your mom in the background
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: divorced parents
<tsimonq2> :P
<ianorlin> mine are not yet
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: could I join the mumble room now?
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: or is it only during shows?
<flexiondotorg> Yep, it's always open.
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> my
<tsimonq2> god
<flexiondotorg> Often people in there chatting.
<wxl> oh no
<flexiondotorg> Like a forum, but talking.
<tsimonq2> yes yes yes
 * wxl had a chance to be in a live audience on one fo their shows at Linuxfest Northwest this year
<flexiondotorg> I use it to chat to the visually impaired and blind users.
 * wxl didn't care enough
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Where are you located?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: eugene, oregon, usa
<tsimonq2> wxl!
<tsimonq2> what???????
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I launched Mumble, now what?
<wxl> tsimonq2: well it was open to anyone there, really
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Because I am thinking of making the trip to Linux Fest Nothwest next year.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: oh dude, that was probably the best conference i've ever been to. i absolutely loved it.
<wxl> i'm sort of sad i'm missing SeaGL, but i've got some folks from our oregon loco on the way up there
<tsimonq2> GAHD
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, Mumble info - Server: mumble.jupitercolony.com, Port: 64734
<tsimonq2> you people need to fly me out to these things
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: canonical's paying for it. it's one of the joys of being in a loco. you can be there to advocate for ubuntu. it doesn't involve work, though, running a booth for 2 days straight
<tsimonq2> umm
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> umm
<tsimonq2> what
<tsimonq2> I am a member of the Wisconsin LoCo team
<wxl> right
<tsimonq2> does that mean?
<tsimonq2> no
<wxl> so there's probably a conference nearby you can advocate for
<tsimonq2> NO FREAKING WAY
<wxl> https://forms.canonical.com/cda/
<wxl> TECHNICALLY, canonical does not pay for it
<wxl> the community council authorizes it
<wxl> canonical acts as a broker for the money
<wxl> but the money originates from community conations
<wxl> donations
<wxl> holy wiki man
<wxl> these people are never prepared
 * wxl shakes his head in shame
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I hear good things about it.
<flexiondotorg> So I've been saving up.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: it's the real deal when it comes to being community oriented
<wxl> flexiondotorg: way better than oscon, imho.
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, the two I've always wanted to attend a LFNW and Linux.conf.au
<flexiondotorg> We've got OggCamp end of next week which is also very community orientated.
<wxl> yeah you're the 2nd person to mention it this week
<wxl> sounds like something to go to
<flexiondotorg> Is actually a Free Culture Unconference.
<flexiondotorg> It's epic
<wxl> at first i thought it might be a xiph conference ;)
<flexiondotorg> This year, all delegates will get an RFID tag.
<flexiondotorg> To track the scores in a Raspberry Pi power Nerf gun competition.
<flexiondotorg> It's free.
<flexiondotorg> The event.
<flexiondotorg> Or you can choose to pay.
<flexiondotorg> Very family friendly.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: if you do come to this neck of the woods, let me know. chances are our loco will be back at lfnw.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I absolutely will!
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: I am all set up
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: And I am in the lobby
<wxl> ok i'm done
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, OK. I'not on Mumble right now.
<wxl> night all. thanks for the help everyone, esp phillw and tsimonq2 for banging out the tests :)
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<tsimonq2> good night sir wxl
<flexiondotorg> But is anyone else on?
<tsimonq2> umm ShaunPC
<tsimonq2> uhhh
<flexiondotorg> Just say Hello and talk.
<tsimonq2> let me take a screenshot for you
<tsimonq2> I know
<flexiondotorg> It is usually busy around show time.
<phillw> tc wxl
<phillw> tsimonq2:  even!!
<phillw> right, wiki pages updated and mirror turned on.
<phillw> wxl: I've remembered to edit the testing page so that only 14.04 step release is under test :)
<wxl> phillw: so you did edit the testing page or i need to?
<phillw> i did :)
<redwolf> wxl, hjalp!
<redwolf> I need the twitter password. in pm. now. plase.
<redwolf> sorry, HJÄLP
<phillw> redwolf: iirc, lubuntu follows me, if you want me to tweet?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Ping
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I've got Lubuntu 15.10 running on my Pi 2 ;-)
<wxl> flexiondotorg: nice! i'm jealous!
<flexiondotorg> First effort was 95% success.
<wxl> and the other 5%?
<flexiondotorg> So, I bundle some Raspberry Pi "stuff" in Ubuntu MATE for the Pi 2.
<flexiondotorg> Scratch, Minecraft Pi, Sonic Pi etc.
<flexiondotorg> They have quite a lot of deps.
<flexiondotorg> Do you want that stuff in Lubuntu?
<wxl> naw
<flexiondotorg> Makes it quite bug. Scratch is not currently working
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<flexiondotorg> So if I strip out the Pi stuff, I just make what is essentially Lubuntu then?
<wxl> yes
<flexiondotorg> OK, will do.
<wxl> awesome!
<flexiondotorg> I'll spin another image.
<flexiondotorg> Latest will be next Monday.
<wxl> hey while you're here, question— you know much about snappy personal?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I've had a few one to ones.
<flexiondotorg> I watch all the UOS stuff.
<flexiondotorg> Have a quick play.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: is it going to be something where you can use different desktop environments?
<flexiondotorg> Understand snapcraft but not made my own snap yet.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Something I've discussed.
<flexiondotorg> I know the theory.
<flexiondotorg> Until Xmir is in Snappy, No.
<wxl> ok
<flexiondotorg> But is something I really want to experiment with, but not for 16.04.
<wxl> from sabdfl's post on xenial, it kind of sounds like they're targeting x cycle for the official release
<flexiondotorg> At least, not a release version.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Yeah, for an experimental version.
<wxl> oh
<flexiondotorg> But, they can use Mir.
<flexiondotorg> We need Xmir.
<wxl> xmir is a bridge between x and mir?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Anyway Lubuntu on Pi has oem-config as first setup wizard and everything appears to work.
<flexiondotorg> Yes.
<wxl> k cool i'll watch that carefully
<flexiondotorg> Not currently in Snappy. Coming though.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: well if all is well and good with the build, let me know the full instructions and i'll see if i can't replicate
<flexiondotorg> wxl, One sec.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Do you mind if I start teasing this is in the works?
<flexiondotorg> I was thinking I might cover this Pi 2 stuff as a UOS show and tell.
<flexiondotorg> Also thought I might use it the basis of a talk at OggCamp.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, BTW, Xubuntu turned down the opportunity.
<phillw> sounds fun :)
<wxl> oops sorry disappeared
<wxl> table tennis XD
<wxl> flexiondotorg: i haven't talked to the boss about it but i'm sure if i take care of it he won't mind :)
<flexiondotorg> Boss?
<wxl> Julien Lavergne aka gilir
<flexiondotorg> Ahh. OK, I know Julien from Arch.
<wxl> we call him the boss, but he's our main developer and the primary proponent of Lubuntu over the years
<flexiondotorg> So, I've just added a big if ubuntu-mate condition around the extra stuff.
<phillw> as long as not an 'official' spin, it should be okay.. the ac100 team messed things up.
<wxl> well it'd not like it's going to get build on launchpad, so, it's never really going to be official
<flexiondotorg> I'm not planning to release anything.
<flexiondotorg> I will privately share my build with you guys.
<flexiondotorg> But I'd like to talk about the build system as a workshop for some older kids at OggCamp next week.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: but if i can massage it to work reliably, i'll just keep rolling with it. i got a pi2, so i can help test.
<flexiondotorg> Just want to be able to show them how to do this and explain we are working together.
<wxl> and, honestly, i'd buy a pi2 for the right tester to keep it going
<flexiondotorg> No, not official.
<flexiondotorg> I'll build again over the weekend.
<flexiondotorg> I takes a couple of hours on my laptop.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: yeah i didn't mean that THIS image would be official, but perhaps someday in the near future.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, hat I was thinking.
<ianorlin> hmm I wonder if my desktop could build it faster
<flexiondotorg> ianorlin, It is mostly IO.
<flexiondotorg> I have an i3 with 8GB and SSDs.
<flexiondotorg> Here are the basic instructions.
<flexiondotorg> Code is here - https://bitbucket.org/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-rpi2/overview
<flexiondotorg> Clone it.
<flexiondotorg> Modify build-settings.sh, should be obvious.
<flexiondotorg> All you need to change is:
<flexiondotorg> FLAVOUR="lubuntu"
<flexiondotorg> FLAVOUR_NAME="Lubuntu"
<flexiondotorg> Then run sudo ./build-image.sh
<flexiondotorg> It will run to completion automatically.
<flexiondotorg> You'll end up with a generic rootfs (no kernel or boot loader).
<flexiondotorg> And an image.
<flexiondotorg> dd the image to microSHDC and you'll have 100% Lubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> Now I've remove the Pi stuff, it will all work, and look, just like Lubuntu on PC.
<flexiondotorg> If you have fixes, pull requests please.
<wxl> i was just reading the code, but that answers my question
<flexiondotorg> If you've no objection I'd like to use this for Show and Tell and UOS and a workshop at OggCamp.
<flexiondotorg> OK with you guys?
<flexiondotorg> I'm not going to distribute a Lubuntu image.
<phillw> good with me, lubuntu is a base for community spins :)
<flexiondotorg> But I'm more than happy to help you get a perfect Lubuntu replica on the Pi 2 you can make available when it suits you.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, You OK with what I'm proposing/
<flexiondotorg> ?
<wxl> yes, please, flexiondotorg !
<flexiondotorg> :-)
<flexiondotorg> I'll respin Lubuntu here to share with you if you don't getthe chance to play yourself :-)
<wxl> flexiondotorg: have you tried with any other armhf devices?
<flexiondotorg> I'll start preparing my workshop talk on Monday for OggCamp :-)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I make an armhs generic image.
<wxl> please share it, flexiondotorg (assuming video/audio is available)
<flexiondotorg> Which has been used to make Ubuntu MATE for Banana Pi Pro.
<flexiondotorg> Also O-DROIDs default OS is Ubuntu with the MATE desktop.
<flexiondotorg> Not Ubuntu MATE.
<wxl> it says armhf on your README :)
<flexiondotorg> I've seen videos on YuTube for other devices.
<flexiondotorg> I've got an ODROID C-1 I want to get it working on.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Will share talk/presenation.
<flexiondotorg> You can join UOS :-)
<flexiondotorg> I'll try an get you an image to play with by Monday.
<flexiondotorg> Late here, so time for sleeping.
<flexiondotorg> Night.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: does this have all I need for lubuntu on pi2 ? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vilros-Raspberry-Pi---Complete-Cable--WiFi/dp/B00T53135O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445555727&sr=8-2&keywords=rasberry+pi2
<phillw> or wxl if flex has headed to his alcove :)
<wxl> phillw: an hdmi display
<phillw> have a 42" one in front room :)
<phillw> just connected piglet to it tonight. Didn't realise new piglet didn't have a VGA port on it and had to order an hdmi lead :D
<wxl> i can't wait for displays to default to hdmi
<ianorlin> wxl I have one with vga dvi and hdmi
<wxl> nice ianorlin
<ianorlin> 21 inch and switches to active 1080p isp panel by asus
<ianorlin> well and a 23 inch one
<phillw> this telly runs at a larger HD picture than my laptop screen :D
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-23
<tsimonq2> I am sad...I will be at school when the UOS is happening
<tsimonq2> you people need to cover me! XD
<Kamilion> flexiondotorg: interesting, thanks for the link to mate's pi2 generator
<Kamilion> flexiondotorg: you say it can generate a rootfs for the C1 as well, with some tweaks?
<Kamilion> I've got a pi2, a c1, and a BBB next to me, and was lamenting the lack of a default lubuntu image myself.
<Kamilion> phillw: yep, that kit looks pretty nice for the price. Might have a bit more fun with http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vilros-Raspberry-Pi---Complete-Cable--WiFi/dp/B00T53135O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445555727&sr=8-2&keywords=rasberry+pi2
<Kamilion> only a few more pounds but you get the physical IO toys to screw around with (which is half the fun of these little tiny computers)
<Kamilion> tho if you go that route, spend the extra two pounds on a longer breadboard. http://www.amazon.co.uk/BB830-Solderless-Plug--BreadBoard-tie-points/dp/B0040Z4QN8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445571096&sr=8-2&keywords=breadboard
<Kamilion> flexiondotorg: by all means, show lubuntu off on as many ARMs as you get get it to fire up on.
<Kamilion> i keep pushing people towards the mate image and telling them to apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, lol
<phillw> Kamilion: So, I'd be better with this deal? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vilros-Raspberry-Pi-Kit-Includes-Clear-Cable-WiFi/dp/B00T53135O/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1N1VCHV6MBMYFDPVJD0R&dpID=61WoGRD0VwL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_
<phillw> Kamilion: and get this with it http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-Starter-Kit-Raspberry-Pi/dp/B00IT6AYJO/ref=pd_bxgy_147_img_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0DG4DGYAKW7GBVM4GJG9  ??
<phillw> I've got those two + the mini wifi keyboard with trackpad ... 77 GBP the lot.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Kamilion phillw I'm running the new Lubuntu 15.10 build on my Pi 2. I don't know exactly what to expect from Lubuntu (I don't play with it often), but this seems to be 100% of what I have in a VM on my laptop :-)
<flexiondotorg> No issues.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I h-i-g-h-l-y recommend a Class 10 microSDHC card.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: it should run sweetly. There was a fully functioning one for the arm100c (or what ever it was) a couple of cycles back.
<flexiondotorg> Lubuntu is using 1.7GB on the Pi 2 fully installed.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I'll see once i get the bits and it running. The list of add ons for the Pi is very long :P
<phillw> I doubt you need it, but if you want a 2nd area to host Pi ISO's I'm more than happy to oblige. That iso server is nice nice and stable and has been issuing iso's for a number of years now. It's one of the original range of KS machines, but does all i need of it.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I'm fine for now.
<flexiondotorg> I have a 4 servers in a distrubted cluster handling the downloads.
<phillw> he he.. I thought you would :)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw, Kamilion Proof it happened - http://imgur.com/xV6sRcy
<phillw> nice :)
<phillw> Pi should be here for next weekend.
 * flexiondotorg is uploading a Lubuntu image to my ervers to share with wxl and phillw.
 * flexiondotorg wonders who else should be invited to try it out/
<tsimonq2> if I had a Pi2
<tsimonq2> tsk
<tsimonq2> tsk
<tsimonq2> tsk
<phillw> I've mentioned it on Fb area of lubuntu-offtopic. Once we have full details of 'how to' I'll put a wiki page up which can then have info on lubuntu and MATE
<phillw> wb wxl
<phillw> he he raspbery Pi with a 2TB HDD connected.... Nice little NAT :D
<phillw> flexiondotorg: for the Class 10 microSDHC what sort of transfer rate is acceptable?
<phillw> and, as you need the adaptor, is not a SDHC just as good?
<phillw> wxl: Kamilion  you may also have views on this ^^
<Eliz> s/NAT/NAS/ ?
<Eliz> :p
<phillw> NAS :P
<phillw> dyslexic fingers on a friday :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, wxl Yo
<phillw> hiyas flex
<flexiondotorg> Just mirroring my servers.
<flexiondotorg> Who should I share the Lubuntu image with?
<phillw> Walter makes sense as he as a Pi. I don't get mine until mid / late next week.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: downloading :)
<ianorlin> !info qupzilla
<ubot93> qupzilla (source: qupzilla): lightweight web browser based on libqtwebkit. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.6~dfsg1-2 (wily), package size 890 kB, installed size 5507 kB
<ianorlin> !info qupzilla unstable
<redwolf> yes, ianorlin, it failed to build again :|
<ubot93> qupzilla (source: qupzilla): lightweight web browser based on libqtwebkit. In component main, is extra. Version 1.8.6~dfsg1-2 (unstable), package size 906 kB, installed size 5354 kB
 * Kamilion reads scrollback
<phillw> wb Kamilion
<Kamilion> phillw: for a class 10 microsd, that should meet the class 10 standard, of writing 10MB/sec
<Kamilion> a class 4 card that writes 4MB/sec is much slower
<Kamilion> you really should go for a UHS1 card though, that's beyond class 10.
<phillw> Kamilion: do I need micro, or can I use a standard one?
<Kamilion> which pi?
<Kamilion> pi2 only has micro.
<Kamilion> it's the older pis with the full-size SD slot
<phillw> Kamilion: is this okay? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fusion5-Memory-without-Adapter-High-Speed/dp/B015M56T6G/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1445615151&sr=8-18-spons&keywords=memory+cards+sandisk+sdhc&psc=1
<Kamilion> looks like it.
<Kamilion> never heard of the brand
<Kamilion> but the price and spec is good.
<Kamilion> ... lol
<Kamilion> "X-ray proof"
<phillw> i recall those worries... the yanks will fall from any advertising gimmik :D
<Kamilion> i should buy a couple hundred, then assemble a suit of iron man armor out of X-ray proof microsd cards.
<Kamilion> flexiondotorg: need any help cleaning and compressing the image?
<phillw> Kamilion: I got heartily fed up of reading mixed reviews for powered usb hubs... got one with 4 amp supply.. http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EWO1KE0/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item_image
<Kamilion> phillw: Good plan.
<phillw> it is usb3 and has one of those usb charging thinggies... and none of that soppy 250mA power supply :P
<Kamilion> I keep using "iPad" chargers that advertise 2.1A
<Kamilion> non-apple
<Kamilion> but really, the pi can't draw more than about 2.4 amps. ~400mA for the processor at full tilt, and 500mA for each USB 2.0 port.
<phillw> well, with the exception of the WiFi dongle, all other usb stuff will go through the hub
<phillw> popping on a 2TB HDD in a caddy that uses usb for power needs a powered hub!
<phillw> wxl: couple of people interested in PPC on lubuntu-official, I've pinged you via Fb
<wxl> thanks i'll check in later
<Kamilion> phillw: just one thing to point out, the pi's CPU only has one USB port that the hub must share
<Kamilion> and it's not really great about servicing that USB interrupt either. The original singlecore pi1 could easily get saturated with USB request/response processing using over half of it's CPU
<Kamilion> the pi2 uses the exact same design, but it's four cores mitigate the problem significantly -- now it's ~40% of one 900Mhz core, and 3 900Mhz cores to spare, instead of 56% of one 700mhz core and barely anything to spare.
<phillw> it has 4 ports on the machine, is that correct?
<Kamilion> from a USB hub chip (that also provides the ethernet port)
<Kamilion> that hub chip connects to the pi CPU's only USB interface.
<Kamilion> there are four physical ports; but you only have one port's worth of bandwidth at any time.
<phillw> it's not going to be under stress, but the external HDDs need a powered usb port, and I doubt the PSU that comes as default is man enough to provide 2.4 A :)
<Kamilion> that includes the use of the ethernet adapter
<Kamilion> aye, it shouldn't under any stress with one disk and ethernet traffic.
<phillw> as it will be using WiFi dongle.. that bandwidth is simply going 100% to usb and none to ethernet
<Kamilion> realtek?
<Kamilion> IIRC those are the best supported so far
<phillw> the one that comes with the kit :)
<Kamilion> yeah, should be a realtek then
<Kamilion> don't expect a TON of range from it, but it should reach a room or two away
<phillw> which, I'm assuming is suported.. it is a type n mini usb type device
<Kamilion> yes
<Kamilion> you can use it on pretty much any ubuntu 9.04+ kernel
<Kamilion> it's been supported for a looooooong time
<Kamilion> (one of the reasons why it's cheap, and the support is decent)
<phillw> i know, those micro ones are limited range, but i do have some of similar type with antenna - also plug and play.
<Kamilion> Honestly, my preferred option has always been using the cheapest openwrt AP I could find, and setting it in client mode.
<Kamilion> http://www.dx.com/p/tp-link-703n-ultra-mini-portable-3g-802-11b-g-n-150mbps-wifi-wireless-router-light-blue-white-102903?item=1
<Kamilion> historically, it's been a 703N for a good long time now. I picked up a box of 20 of them from a alibaba or aliexpress or dhgate seller for about $17 each
<Kamilion> i forget where, it's been about four or five years now.
<Kamilion> but for 'permanantly sticking something on wifi', they're perfect.
<Kamilion> no messing around with wireless drivers in linux
<Kamilion> just plug in one of those cheap short flat ethernet cables between the two
<Kamilion> Not suggesting you do this, mind you
<Kamilion> but explaining, this is what I do for PCs that have ethernet already
<phillw> I got some of these for old desktops with no WiFi.. shipped direct from China to anywhere in world... The build quality is not brilliant but they work with no drivers on *buntu kernel http://www.amazon.co.uk/JaneDream-Wireless-Adapter-Wi-Fi-Receiving/dp/B012VEPEAI/ref=sr_1_33?s=computers&ie=UTF8&
<Kamilion> heh, i got some of those with some Zotac mini pcs I picked up a while back
<Kamilion> half of them have overheated and burnt themselves out
<Kamilion> oh, the ol' ralink RT5370
<phillw> hmm, mine still all working.. well, apart from the one I stood on :P
<Kamilion> those are pretty solid, I agree.
<Kamilion> they don't try to be 'high power'
<Kamilion> so that's good
<Kamilion> yeah, I'd say one of your janedreams should be using no more than 200ma in normal operation
<Kamilion> versus what I have
<Kamilion> http://www.amazon.co.uk/NETWORK-AWUS036H-Wireless-Adapter-RTL8187L/dp/B0165IIA1G/
<phillw> I've got one, if the one it comes with cannot reach the WiFi. But, it is a modern router and the mini-mac upstairs gets a good signal from it down stairs.
<Kamilion> of note, it's one of the only adapters that work with https://www.kismetwireless.net/android-pcap/
<Kamilion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyQE9v5lBAg
<phillw> that wifi dongle cost more than putting two desktop computers together using lubutnu, a flat bed scanner and colour printer !
<Kamilion> NOW it does, yes
<Kamilion> because it was extremely popular in 2012 and 2013 for wifi 'hacking'
<Kamilion> but it was a 8 pound buy, back then.
<Kamilion> nowhere near the 40 it's listed for now, lol
<Kamilion> but I was working for google at the time, well, a subcontractor doing work for google, operating google's 'free-to-public' wifi network in the bay area
<flexiondotorg> Kamilion, Do you want the Lubuntu Pi 2 image to test?
<Kamilion> flexiondotorg: yes!
<Kamilion> PM me a 2048 SSH private key and I'll give you some space to upload it, if you want.
<Kamilion> er
<Kamilion> I mean, the public side of the key
<phillw> flexiondotorg: are you happy for people to 'play' with image?
<flexiondotorg> Who are people?
<phillw> people here and a couple on lubuntu-offtopic who also have pi's
<phillw> i take it that it needs pi2 ?
<flexiondotorg> Fine by me, but get the go ahead from wxl or whoever first.
<flexiondotorg> Has to be Pi 2.
<flexiondotorg> The Ubuntu archive only has ARMv7.
<flexiondotorg> Pi 1 is ARMv6.
<phillw> offtopic is just that.. :) and lubuntu is fine with community spins.
<phillw> yeah, that's what i undestood for it having to be pi2
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Kamilion, wxl Please test the Lubuntu image for Pi 2.
<flexiondotorg> Let me know if any modifications are required.
<phillw> i will next week when my pi2 arrives :)
<flexiondotorg> When you have an image you're happy with, you can plop it on your servers or whatever :-)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, who admins DNS for lubuntu?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: which ones
<flexiondotorg> for lubuntu.org
<flexiondotorg> of subdomain there of.
<phillw> mario behling has that
<phillw> one of the founders of lubuntu
<flexiondotorg> Is he in the IRC?
<phillw> no. He is pretty inactive now. If needed to be contacted he can be emailed, or simply via Julien
<phillw> inactive on *buntu, he's still heavily involved in f/oss stuff.
<flexiondotorg> OK
<flexiondotorg> Well, time for sleeping.
<flexiondotorg> Night.
<phillw> tc :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-24
<wxl> where is said image, flexiondotorg ?
<ianorlin> wxl are you headed to ubucon summit hmm I am not quite sure if amtrak will make it there I know you hate cars
<wxl> yeah i don't know. i should go huh? it's in sacramento?
<ianorlin> no PAsadena
<wxl> oh hm
<ianorlin> at scale
<ianorlin> in January
<wxl> i assume you're going?
<ianorlin> of course
<wxl> then i want to go :)
<wxl> lots of transfers but i can make it
<wxl> you gotta come to lfnw next year
<ianorlin> hmm how to convince my parents of that
<wxl> yeah well there's that
<wxl> whoa verizon is a sponsor of scale
<wxl> crazy
<wxl> wait isn't scale in february?
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> DUDE CORY DOCTOROW
<ianorlin> yes
<wxl> well i'm free
<wxl> now i just need to get the time off
<wxl> i also want to go to lfnw and hopefully open source bridge this year
<ianorlin> yeah I want to go to both but not sure if I will be able to
<flexiondotorg> wxl, You about?
<flexiondotorg> wxl :-)
<phillw> seems a lot busy
<flexiondotorg> phillw, I've been refining the build process slightly.
<flexiondotorg> I say sightly.
<flexiondotorg> I can now build every Ubuntu flavour.
<flexiondotorg> And server.
<flexiondotorg> Naturally, Ubuntu GNOME, Kubuntu and Ubuntu Unity don't work due to the Pi 2 not having a DDX/DRI capable X11 driver.
<flexiondotorg> But, the builds complete.
<flexiondotorg> I'll recreate the Lubuntu build because I've removed some more cruft.
<phillw> okies, let me know when done and I'll update the mirror
<flexiondotorg> But, my daughter (5 years) can configure the build, run the build, flash the image and test it.
<flexiondotorg> So I think I've got my demographic about right :-)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Will do.
<phillw> ha ha
<flexiondotorg> I've started teasing that this is in the works.
<flexiondotorg> I'll present at Oggcamp and also UOS 15.11.
<phillw> I stand a chance to install it on to my Pi when it arrives :D
<flexiondotorg> We can hope :-p
<dkessel> flexiondotorg: is there a script to create those images? as i wrote in #xubuntu-devel, i would be interested in xubuntu ones.
<phillw> dkessel: he did share the scripts, but has had a tidy up of things. I'm sure he will re-share to those interested.
<dkessel> ah, alright. i'll just be patient then :) thanks phillw
<phillw> dkessel: you may also be able to explain the  less than luke-warm welcome to his suggestion of show casing xubuntu on Pi2 at a forthcoming event he is attending....
<dkessel> phillw: well i only read parts of the backlog about that. i guess they were worrying that once people see it and want it, the xubuntu-team would need to have it properly test it so they can properly release and support it officially.
<dkessel> and there are very limited testing capacities on that side....
<dkessel> but well - i am not the persons who answered, so i am only guessing.
<phillw> not quite as used to community spins as we are in that case :)
<dkessel> yup
<phillw> dkessel: I saw.... I dived in testing ISO's for xubuntu after completing the lubuntu ones as that team seemed most in need of help.... A tester got to do what a tester got to do :D
<phillw> MATE was next on my list, but flexion was all over those like a teen age rash :D
<dkessel> phillw: heh, thanks for that then :) i got to admit i have not done any lubuntu testing this cycle.
<dkessel> i am really waiting to test the first version which will have lxqt as the default :)
<phillw> I was here back at the start, lubuntu did (and still does) use xcfe stuff. Besides that, any team should be able to count on any of the testers to dive in and help... We know the testcases!
<phillw> that will be 16.10, 16.04 HAS to be LXDE as it is LTS. There may be duality at 16.04 - depends on how the the team get on.
<phillw> gilir is overhauling the ppa this weekend for LXQt stuff...
<phillw> At present, the install system he has to hand is pulling in a load of KDE stuff, so he has only made a LiveCD image so far.
<dkessel> i read in some meeting that the dependencies on KDE stuff have become less
<phillw> he'll sort it out, as sooner or later we will need an installable image :)
<phillw> It most likely can be done by using minimal install system even now, as there is a LXQt meta-package
<phillw> hmm... once he has finished tidying up the ppa, I'll give that a try :D
<phillw> it can only crash and burn in a VM, and that's what VM's are for :)
<wxl> hai flexiondotorg
<wxl> i just got a link from Kamilion thank you!!!!
<phillw> wxl: our mad graphics guy has taken his release day tasks to hand... http://i.imgur.com/5pBQPZv.png
<phillw> (Boss did French :P )
<wxl> fan-freaking-tastic, phillw !
<phillw> wxl: oh, and a couple of people are still awaiting a comment from you for PPC on Fb as we are doing one for 16.04 LTS and you need testers!
<wxl> phillw: not on the blog yet?
<wxl> phillw: i actually did reply
<phillw> hmm, not seen it yet in that case.
<wxl> phillw: they were replies to the comments rather than replies to the OP, so maybe that's why
<wxl> redwolf: do you know of any other ubuntu flavors or whatever doing translations of their release notes?
<redwolf> nobody is doing this
<wxl> i think we need to make this public!
<wxl> we all have international teams. it's not that difficult
<redwolf> saying that we're the only ones? that would be mean, like comparing with the rest of flavours
<redwolf> but I think they know. we're the only flavour with an International Team made in purpose for these things
<phillw> wxl: the wolf is waiting for a couple more to come in before announcememnt
<wxl> redwolf: more like making the suggestion that others should do it
<wxl> i'm going to pass it around various *buntu channels i know
<redwolf> :)
<wxl> if not anyone else, flexiondotorg and darkxst could run with it
<redwolf> yup, a couple translations more and I'll a nice list to post in the blog
<wxl> who hangs out with us that is on the xubuntu team?
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams#Global_Team
<phillw> dkessel: are you an xubuntu team person?
<wxl> redwolf: i think you should include in your blog an invitation to draw more people in and perhaps make the suggestion that this would be a good model for other flavors to follow
<wxl> especially with it being syndicated to the planet people will pick up on it
<dkessel> phillw: yes, but about to leave..
<wxl> dkessel: we'll leave you a link later then :)
<redwolf> also, wxl, as a bi (or tri) lingual person I have a high respect for other languages, and I think they deserve it
<phillw> dkessel: do you know of a tame replacement?
<wxl> redwolf: i *100%* agree, and that's why i think it's a real disservice that no one else is doing it!
<dkessel> wxl: could you throw the link into #xubuntu-devel then? ;)
<wxl> dkessel: yeah yeah ok
<redwolf> :)
<wxl> i haven't got to the 2nd page of channels yet…
<phillw> redwolf: wxl as you saw with the how quickly a comment on Fb about CJK support wandered up to Julien and was resolved.
 * wxl nods
<dkessel> ok byebye
<wxl> bai dkessel
<phillw> tc dkessel
<redwolf> phillw, yes, a quick response
<wxl> maybe that would be a task for tsimonq2 — get him to learn a bunch of written languages XD
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> he's learning Spanish, and he says it's very difficult
<wxl> hm
<wxl> then nevermind XD
<wxl> sorry, english is difficult
<wxl> español not so much
<redwolf> both are!
<phillw> I've lived here 52 years, it still catches me out!
<wxl> admittedly i have lost most of my grasp on it but that's because when i was in ohio no one was hispanic!
<redwolf> my brain crosses words between them all the time!
<redwolf> or maybe it's me the problem :D
<wxl> redwolf: that's a multilingual issue :)
<redwolf> you tell me, I asked the girl from Waitrose for a kodfisk .___.
<phillw> he he!
<wxl> man i wish that last.fm would get their developer account creation fixed
<wxl> i wanna make a plugin that queries their api for my current track
<wxl> oh maybe there is one already
<redwolf> "there's an app for that"
<phillw> redwolf: could have been brageueta :D A piece of cod
<redwolf> O.O "bragueta" means crotch in Spanish
<phillw> they were originally the armour equivalent of a cricketers box....
<redwolf> :)
<phillw> wxl: did you get the airport off yet?
<wxl> not i phillw
<phillw> wxl: que ??
<wxl> phillw: OH nevermind. i misread your comment. will have it out monday
<phillw> ahh, okies :D
<phillw> wxl: I guess that after over 12 months of prompting, the Pi2 will still get here 1st :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: give me resources and I will learn the written languages you want me to over time
<wxl> i was kidding tsimonq2 . we've got native speakers
<tsimonq2> aww XD
<gsilva> Guys, I am interested in learning javacript. Did part of the code academy tutorial but that is not enough. Can anyone recommend a project to get involved with? Be aware, I'm a complete stranger to programming
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-25
<tsimonq2> gsilva: W3Schools is pretty awesome, check that out
<tsimonq2> gsilva: if you come across anything major, let me know and I am willing to help
<gsilva> For now, I'm reviewing the basics of Javascript in Code Academy and then I think I'll start my own app
<gsilva> Let's see where that will take me
<tsimonq2> gsilva: are you familiar with app development, or are you doing this out of the spur of the moment?
<gsilva> I am trying to learn new stuff that may value my professional skills
<tsimonq2> gsilva: what do you already know?
<tsimonq2> (out of curiosity)
<gsilva> Basic stuff of Javascript
<gsilva> Nothing else. I'm an Economics major
<gsilva> Well, see you later. Take care
<tsimonq2> gsilva: let me know if you need anything else, but W3Schools should guide you in the right direction. Good luck! :)
<ianorlin> hmm dragging and dropping an .desktop file from pcmanfm to the desktop will create a launcher on the desktop in pcmanfm on the desktop
<tsimonq2> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/lubuntu-15-10-might-be-ported-to-raspberry-pi-2-soon-495217.shtml
<phillw> tsimonq2: yup, so you know what to ask for for Christmas :D
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> look, flexiondotorg! you are in the news! XD
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-24
<lynorian> tsimonq2, have you seen this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1629060
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1629060 in Lubuntu next "package plasma-workspace (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop', which is also in package lubuntu-extra-sessions 0.47" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> lynorian: It's a duplicate.
<lynorian> tsimonq2, of which?
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I'm just not remembering the original bug name.
<tsimonq2> Julien knows.
<tsimonq2> I'll find it tomorrow.
<tsimonq2> Sorry, doing homework. ;)
<krytarik> LP #1559481 - and also #1631963, #1635969, #1598871, #1627386, and #1634933.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1559481 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-extra-sessions conflicts has a conflicting plasma.desktop file with plasma-workspace" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559481
<tsimonq2> Ooh, ubot93's gonna have a fun time with that...
<tsimonq2> Maybe?
<tsimonq2> But yes. Thanks krytarik.
<lynorian> bug 1631963
<ubot93> bug 1631963 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "package lubuntu-extra-sessions (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: a(z) „/usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop” felülírási kísérlete, amely a(z) plasma-workspace 4:5.7.5-0ubuntu1 csomagban is szerepel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631963
<Mike00> Sooo.. Hello everyone :) I got a little problem and I think that's the right channel to ask.. I recently upgraded Lubuntu to Yakkety Yak (16.10) but there's issues with some graphics.. Most of the dropdown menus (firefox, additional drivers etc) are too short and bad arranged, also, system's buttons and checklists is not appeared most of the time.. Is there anyone else with same issues?
<Mike00> Or any idea how to fix that?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-28
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ping.
<wxl> pong
<tsimonq2> wxl: Does wxl@lubuntu.me work for you?
<wxl> uh i don't know. email me :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Did you get it?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Does Rafael have a lubuntu.me address?
<wxl> pretty sure he does
<tsimonq2> Maybe it's redwolf@lubuntu.me ?
<wxl> or rafaellaguna
<wxl> don't remember
<tsimonq2> wxl: Didn't you get the addresses to IS when that ticket was still open?
<wxl> yeah but i'm not about to dig it up :)
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> EMAIL ALIASES (which are pretty darn static!!!)
<tsimonq2> Address (4/4)	Forwarded to		
<tsimonq2>  
<tsimonq2> info@		lubuntu-admins@lists.launchpad.net
<tsimonq2> rafaellaguna@	wolf@rafaellaguna.net
<tsimonq2> tsimonq2@	simon@tsimonq2.net
<tsimonq2> wxl@		wxl@ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> There.
<tsimonq2> So I guess it's rafaellaguna@lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> wxl: So I guess I consider the Lubuntu Team to be You, Julien, Rafael, Nio, Brendan, and myself?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Is that accurate?
<wxl> we're the active ones so yes :)
<tsimonq2> Ok cool. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: There, created an entry in my Thunderbird Contact Book.
<tsimonq2> !info libqtxdg zesty
<ubot93> Package libqtxdg does not exist in zesty
<tsimonq2> wxl: So as proposed by Julien, I'm writing emails to the list now talking about the agenda items we proposed for the meeting.
<tsimonq2> wxl: The only thing I'm afraid of is another Xen rant. When people sent similar emails to kubuntu-devel, he jumped right on it. :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: huh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: He ranted once on our mailing lists.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Example: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2016-October/062053.html
<tsimonq2> wxl: You haz mail.
<wxl> tsimonq2: dude you should start working for Windows. you're right up there with the darn paperclip. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: With just generally being annoying? :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: you are perceptive, too :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: :P
<Kamilion> did I hear someone say xen rant?
<wxl> a person named zen
<wxl> er
<wxl> xen
<wxl> classic tl;dr
<Kamilion> oh
<Kamilion> not xen-hypervisor then.
<Kamilion> interest lost.
<wxl> XD
<wxl> yeah that's how i felt XD
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-29
<tsimonq2> wxl: Omg. LENNY YAK T-SHIRTS. XD
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-24
<slipttees> Hi guys. How to add options in the pcmanfm "empty trash" for USB "Umount" in desktop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @slipttees, This is not for support, join #lubuntu please
<slipttees> sorry. Thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The official codename for Lubuntu 18.04 LTS will be Bionic  Beaver :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> http://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518
<lubot> <acheronuk> sounds like a certain type on 'toy'
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Why inside themes folder there is one called "ZOMG-PONIES!"? XD just curious
<lubot> <acheronuk> Don't you like it?
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i dont know! XD
<lubot> <acheronuk> @Wolfenprey, It's a notification theme for the xfce4-notifyd  IIRC
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i see, it's a funny name for that.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @Wolfenprey, if you saw it, you would understand!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Lol
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Awesome!
<lubot> <acheronuk> only a pony obsessed girlygirl could like that, is the joke I guess
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> sure! if my daughter discovers that color combination, im doomed
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/GEdejuN.jpg Your new look for Lubuntu 17.10 seems nice, so original and creative.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1069.mp4
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-25
<lubot> <Schyken> @Wolfenprey, Panel is a bit too small, but it looks good!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @Schyken, Yeah, maybe with some more tweaks can do the work
<lubot> <Schyken> I like it :D DamaDamas icons?
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @Schyken, Idk really, all it's from a "win10 transformation pack"
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i like to show it to windowed friends XD
<lubot> <Schyken> Ah, looks great. It definitely does the trick, hah
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> http://b00merang.weebly.com/windows-10.html it's from that web, no spam intended
<gilir> hi agaida, I'm tring to fix the daily builds on the PPA, but I should be able build the packages directly from debian git
<agaida> should work
<gilir> agaida: but, currently lxqt-build-tools fail because there is no HEAD ref
<gilir> and launchpad doesn't like it :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Hey there, get my ping from the other day? :)
<agaida> grr - wait a second
<gilir> tsimonq2: yes, it's second in my TODO list, after the daily build stuff :-)
<agaida> gilir: but there will be a problem
<agaida> rigth now it will not work
<agaida> aka you would need the head debian/experimental
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, OK excellent :)
<agaida> for 0.12.0
<gilir> agaida: well I planned to build from experimental-snapshots/latest branch
<agaida> ok - that would work - in that case we should kill the symbol files there
<gilir> it seems to be the easiest way
<agaida> because i suspect that slightly different versions of anything in ubuntu and sid would create a symbols mess
<lubot> <tsimonq2> gilir: I wrote up some hacky tooling to do daily builds but the code is super ugly and hacky... I look forward to a better solution ;)
<agaida> ok, back to lxqt-build-tools
<gilir> possible :-) symbols files are not really nice for automated builds :-)
<gilir> tsimonq2: I hope to use launchpad git support to do all the work for us, hopefully with 0 work for the builds / PPA / launchpad part :-)
<agaida> gilir: is debian/sid ok for you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Speaking of that, now that Artful is done with, I think we have a long overdue lubuntu-default-settings rework to do. ;)
<agaida> as head?
<gilir> agaida: yes, as long as HEAD ref exist, it's ok for me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, And if at all possible I'd like to move away from Bazaar... Thoughts?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh and hi agaida ;)
<agaida> hi tsimonq2
<gilir> tsimonq2: +1 for a git migration :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Awesome :) so what's the plan for Lubuntu-default-settings reorganization then?
<gilir> tsimonq2: is Qt finally support the custom directories for config files ?
<agaida> Qt: better, LXQt - we will see :D
<agaida> https://pb.5id.eu/d-KY
<gilir> tsimonq2: you are added to the lubuntu-dev team, don't mess with it please ;-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, Oh thanks!
<gilir> agaida: thanks :-) let's see if it's working now
<agaida> gilir: i talked also with tsimonq2 about the configs - Qt should handle them better, in case something is missed we should solve it "the right way"™ upstream
<agaida> gilir: no problem, yw
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, And yes, I did some playing and I have a patch that loads our default settings by default
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll work with upstream As Much As Possible
<gilir> agaida: yes, we should keep only branding and ubuntu specific stuff in default settings
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm at school but tonight I'll submit anything relevant to upstream and get a patch to look at for Lubuntu-default-settings
<agaida> long standing bug
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, True.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And gilir, LXQt 0.12 is the best release yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In my honest opinion it's ready for a little more than a test image once we get this settings bug worked out ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think we should get the LTS out of the way and go from there with discussions. What do you think gilir?
<gilir> tsimonq2: step by step :-) first daily build, second 0.12 in bionic, third list the missing parts between the LXDE and the LXQt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My point is that seems to be doable in this cycle
<lubot> <tsimonq2> agaida: How's LXQt 0.12 stability in Experimental?
<gilir> well, like always, it depends on the available time of everyone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @gilir, True.
<agaida> tsimonq2: you are joking, right? :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Kinda :P
<agaida> but to be true - i run the finished parts on my production machine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (yes I know Debian NEW is slow :P)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And so do I.
<agaida> faked lxqt-themes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What did you fake?
<agaida> and there is no difference to any other release - the only thing about experimental is: we need a place to gather the packages and prepare the transition to sid
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<agaida> lxqt-theme - try to install something if a dependency can't fulfilled
<agaida> but now to something completely different - i guess it would be cool to kill the symbols right now in snapshots
<gilir> agaida: is there something not-safe on https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-lxqt, or I can grap all of them for the PPA ?
<agaida> what do you mean with not safe?
<agaida> the packaging is one day before the official release, so i should sync to experimental - thats all
<gilir> agaida: I mean something which is a work-in-progress, and should not be shipped yet on the PPA
<agaida> pkg-lxqt/featherpad	Lightweight Qt5 Plain-Text Editor for Linux - not yet in debian
<agaida> pkg-lxqt/sddm-config-editor	SDDM config editor
<agaida> pkg-lxqt/trojita	trojita packaging
<agaida> dito
<agaida> but planned
<agaida> pkg-lxqt/lxqt-themes-extra	LXQt Themes for debian and derivatives -- not implemented yet
<agaida> pkg-lxqt - standard repo - empty
<gilir> agaida: ok thanks :-)
<agaida> trojita, sddm-config-edior and featherpad will go in step by step, featherpad first, then sddm-config-editor and trojita if upstream improve the stability somewhen
<gilir> general annoucement: I'll probably break the daily PPA for lxqt components in a few minutes / hours :-p
 * agaida think - and whats the difference to the current state?
 * agaida duck, crawls away and hidew
<gilir> the current state is not-updated-for-too-long, not broken (I think) :-)
<gilir> also it may break lxqt install from official repo, for people who have the daily PPA
<agaida> right
<agaida> the adventage will be that we could break and replace old things and make the ppa compatible to the current packaging
<gilir> agaida: missing HEAD ref also on lxqt-l10n
<gilir> and yes, symbol files break some of the builds on missing symbols :-)
<agaida> the symbols should be gone
<agaida> lxqt-l10n HEAD done#
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-28
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Oh @tsimonq2, you're going to love the new slideshows 🙃
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, 😛
<teward> tsimonq2 owes me money, he won't have time to enjoy the new slideshows with me bothering him.
<teward> Lubuntu has competition in 17.10 now though, with Ubuntu going back to GNOME.
<teward> (tested both on my ancient Netbook, they run equally smoothly)
<teward> also good morning.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward, I sent you your money...
<teward> tsimonq2: since you seem alive
<teward> tsimonq2: it's a figure of speech from me, i'm bothering you incessantly today
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<teward> tsimonq2: has anyone tested installing the Lubuntu desktop packages from 17.10 via the mini ISO install yet
<teward> we noticed a nasty bug in standard Ubuntu where Network Manager doesn't pick up the interfaces it should be managing *as* managed
<teward> trying to trace it donw.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward, Not me (but others have said it works)
<teward> I'll have to have a go and see if it works proper.  That said, we're also talking nonstandard setup - install from mini.iso, get default-terminal install, install the typical tasksel task via command line
<teward> i'm in the middle of a few things so blah
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b25b266b01b: Add a few basic openbox settings for fonts and a useful example.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b25b266b01b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad061817b020: Add short chapter blurb for Prefrences and say it may vary the look from the…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad061817b020
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL67021784f8d9: Update start of chapter blurbs.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL67021784f8d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T121: Note in Appendix D that 32-bit upgrades from 18.04 -> 18.10 aren't upgraded] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T121: Note in Appendix D that 32-bit upgrades from 18.04 -> 18.10 aren't supported] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121#2463
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] mowest (Steve) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2472
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d1d1902e067: Add stub for Printers and how to launch and view queue and restart things] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d1d1902e067
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: External Projector Auto Recognition and Adjustment of Displays] mowest (Steve) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2481
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL057674b170b6: Oops printers is 3.2.19 not 3.2.20] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL057674b170b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2483
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2484
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2485
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2486
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2487
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2488
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] mowest (Steve) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2489
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2491
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2492
<guiverc> Thanks wxl[m]  (comment on bug - I don't know vbox; will explore & test more when I can)
<wxl> guiverc: come bug me if you need help. i use it all the time. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb32676e99d0: Write stub on muon with how to software updgrades.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb32676e99d0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2493
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2494
<wxl> guiverc: i see you have responded to some emails on lubuntu-devel but you're not subscribed. is that something you want to fix?
<guiverc> thanks again wxl :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: External Projector Auto Recognition and Adjustment of Displays] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2496
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc6db911a41eb: Add data for space used and filesystem type on the display.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc6db911a41eb
<Steedalion> How do I edit my application menu? I've got a binary, made a .desktop file. I put it in share/application but that doesn't
<Steedalion> work
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf1c215cbaf2: Add how to get a file to show up on the desktop.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf1c215cbaf2
<lynorian> Steedalion: can you pastebin the desktop file?
<lynorian> Steedalion: if you open the .desktop in pcmanfm-qt what happens?
<Steedalion> It works. But I want it in the application menu and the "Open with" options
<wxl> it usually needs categories to get in the menu
<wxl> as far as open with, i think that's based more on associated mimetypes
<Steedalion> Okay, your right, category tags were wrong. #Programming is not a tag as I suspected, rather #Developement and #IDE. Thanks. 
<wxl> yeah you've got to read those freedesktop specs carefully XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T124: Use functional names for menu items] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T124
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: Must haves for 19.04 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117#2506
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T125: the return of Desktop icons] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7a933f996f3: nm-tray.rst] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7a933f996f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: add release notes link] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T127: check for screen size] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T127
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is it possible we could flash up a warning to users if they try to upgrade from pre-18.10 to post-18.04?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb89ecb8fc5c: Add most basic useage of libreoffice_calc.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb89ecb8fc5c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcfa1f37a6ffc: Add basic useage of powermanagement.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcfa1f37a6ffc
<wxl> OA
<lubot> mowestusa was added by: mowestusa
<lubot> <Wafficus> Samuel Banya: ... Btw if I want to make a repository for that welcome center do I make it on Phabricator right?
<wxl> ideally it ends up on phabricator
<wxl> it can start somewhere else if need be
<wxl> but phabricator is best
<wxl> @tsimonq2 can you make a repo for the welcome center or maybe more generally allow members of some team to create them freely?
<wxl> and while you're at it document it
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sick thanks for the momentum wxl
<wxl> @Wafficus https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-welcome-center/
<wxl> along with tsimonq2 and i, hans, wendy, and you have push access so have at it
<lubot> Cpelish was added by: Cpelish
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sick thanks wxl. Appreciate it a lot
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL94a6280e1400: Add sad note that 32 bit installs are no longer supported as upgrades.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL94a6280e1400
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL836844c5b77b: fix formatting on Appendix C for command line.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL836844c5b77b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T121: Note in Appendix D that 32-bit upgrades from 18.04 -> 18.10 aren't supported] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T121#2541
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL51beb205b58c: Add basic file open close to libreoffice calc.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL51beb205b58c
<Wafficus> hey team I'm ready with my initial commit for the Welcome Center
<Wafficus> can anyone guide me through using Phabricator really quick?
<Wafficus> I only ask because I can't figure it out on the GUI alone on the related Phab page
<Wafficus> my commit is super basic, but it has the basic button layout I think most people would want. It doesn't actually do anything yet, but I wanted to show you guys what I have so far in terms of button layout
<wxl[m]> Just use it like GitHub. You have push access. Push away.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://youtu.be/4i_-mF3khBk
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nice config/review
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde417338363b: Add copy paste to librefofice calc.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde417338363b
<lubot> <marneu> https://github.com/dylanaraps/neofetch/pull/1107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: UX  To-Do/Wish List ] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128
<lubot> Jmallone was added by: Jmallone
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2558
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2559
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2560
<lubot> <marneu> -> UI-wishlist: fix the LXQt-themes for lxqt-runner https://i.imgur.com/kXrtsKD.png
<lubot> <marneu> I've tried editing /usr/share/lxqt/themes/{name}/lxqt-runner.qss, but it seems that whoever touched that last already tried the same thing with little effect.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @Jmallone :)
<lubot> <bonacin91> how you guys organize yourselves? just being curious
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @bonacin91 [how you guys organize yourselves? just being curious], What do you mean? :)
<lubot> <bonacin91> like...you've got a project manager or something
<lubot> <bonacin91> roles and stuff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As of right now, I'm the Release Manager / team lead, wxl is the QA lead, @TheWendyPower is the Design Team lead, lynorian is the Documentation Team lead, and the rest (unless I forgot someone) are general contributors.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> While those are the main roles, we all occasionally dabble in different things.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And I have to fill in if someone goes missing and we need something done, or find someone else to.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> What @tsimonq2 is saying, is he is never not busy...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have to physically leave my computer somewhere to not be busy 😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I really enjoy it though.
<lubot> <marneu> @TheWendyPower ,  might this be something for the UI-wishlist? https://i.imgur.com/kXrtsKD.png   ... Not sure whether this is solvable downstream, though.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @marneu Yes it is! I will add it to my To-Do / Wish List.
<lubot> <marneu> Neat.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Can anyone help me with my git commit later tonight for the welcome center?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2563
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus [Can anyone help me with my git commit later tonight for the welcome center?], I'm not great at it yet, but we'll give it a go.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Cool me too. I even failed to do the simplified git guide too haha
<lubot> <Wafficus> For some reason it's just doesn't come easy to me. It's one of those things that id rather see it visually and drag and drop files like an ftp server or something
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I do so much better with video how to so I can see and hear it. I pick things up much faster that way. I still need to make the video for fixing errors in the manual. My house has been to noisy with sick kids.
<wxl> so cool https://github.com/dylanaraps/neofetch/pull/1107/files
<ubot93> Pull 1107 in dylanaraps/neofetch "new logo for Lubuntu" [Merged]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2564
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2565
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/fJOsydW.jpg
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3c9f50a2a898: Add screenshot with a simple budget for libreoffice calc.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3c9f50a2a898
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6356551a2a49: Add screenshot for libreoffice writer.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6356551a2a49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47cc4957d85f: Add screenshot for Kcalc.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47cc4957d85f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9e83ef6ee478: Add screenshot for pcmanfm-qt.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9e83ef6ee478
<lubot> <Wafficus> Logo looks cool.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALccb72ed0d107: Add qlipper screenshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALccb72ed0d107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4d082b70a8d: Screenshot for noblenote.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4d082b70a8d
<Wafficus> wxl: hey wxl, wanna help me push my basic Welcome Center to Phabricator?
<wxl> Wafficus: set your remotes, git add/commit, git push
<Wafficus> wxl: what are remotes? :/
<wxl> do you have a git repo you cloned from somewhere?
<Wafficus> yeah I have my progress on my github acct
<Wafficus> but no to your question
<Wafficus> I also have it on this comp too though
<Wafficus> just need to "push" it
<Wafficus> I have the ssh key setup on this comp too and on my phab account too
<wxl> so go into one of those
<wxl> and then `git remote -v`
<wxl> those are your remotes
<Wafficus> I was able to download the repo from git though using that link on the site
<Wafficus> though it was empty obviously
<wxl> you'll note the remotes are pretty much consistent with the clone uris
<wxl> OH
<wxl> if you did that it's even easier
<wxl> just git add, then git commit, then git push
<Wafficus> yeah it has all the branches and everything
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-24
<Wafficus> so where should I place my folder with the welcome center code
<Wafficus> like you have it on phabricator as
<Wafficus> "lubuntu-welcome-center"
<Wafficus> mine is:
<Wafficus> lubuntuWelcomeCenter
<wxl> huh
<Wafficus> aka a folder full of the necessary code
<wxl> you did git clone whatever, right?
<Wafficus> like I have both directories side by side in my "phabricator" folder
<Wafficus> um yeah just the git clone command yes
<Wafficus> so should I drag and drop my code into the "branches" folder?
<wxl> so move the files from the one folder to the other one
<Wafficus> yeah for sure
<wxl> then add, commit, push
<Wafficus> but its just a matter of where I should put them is what confused me for some reason
<wxl> you 
<wxl> put
<wxl> them
<wxl> in
<wxl> the
<wxl> folder
<Wafficus> that's it?
<Wafficus> no branches?
<wxl> don't sweat that for the time being
<Wafficus> ok cool
<Wafficus> just want to make sure
<wxl> we can always move stuff around
<Wafficus> don't want to screw it up for everyone else
<Wafficus> great I'll try that real quick then
<Wafficus> thanks for bearing with me
<Wafficus> glad you're here hah
<wxl> np
<Wafficus> its super basic
<Wafficus> but I have buttons laid out vertically so far
<Wafficus> so obviously things will change
<Wafficus> and we have to add actual functionality to it
<Wafficus> but this is sort of the biggest qt project i've done so far haha so bear with me guys on the design (super simple)
<Wafficus> anyway
<wxl> keep at it. you're doing great!
<Wafficus> i'll try that real quick
<Steedalion> I've got 2 pull requests for documentation on github, will someone kindly merge when they have time. Thanks.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll get it
<wxl> we should work out a way to have github automatically create a arc diff
<Wafficus> wxl: place it in the .git folder right wxl?
<wxl> noooo
<wxl> .git is a special folder
<wxl> you want it in the containing folder
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> ok so I just placed the files in there
<Wafficus> gonna read your instructions
<Wafficus> like not in the .git folder
<Wafficus> just the lubuntu-welcome-center folder
<Steedalion> I'll think I should learn the arc thing. It's unreasonable to expect the whole workflow to change for me. But github is more familiar and would break down some barriers for new controibutors.
<Wafficus> git add, git commit, git push
<Wafficus> hmm, so do I git add all of these files like "git add lubuntuWelcomeCenter.pro" for ex?
<wxl> yeah
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1c7b83df946: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1c7b83df946
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc87e1362a688: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/Steedalion/manual] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc87e1362a688
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL781eccd20515: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL781eccd20515
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbd2838e38124: Chapter 1.3 Proofread incomplete 	Need to read the bulk of the sections still.] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbd2838e38124
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL297f99c51ae3: Moved advanced partitioning to the end as I feel it may detter new users. I…] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL297f99c51ae3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26bef809ae0c: Merge remote-tracking branch 'Steedalion/typos'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26bef809ae0c
<wxl> or just do `git add -A` to add them all
<Wafficus> cool I'll try that
<Steedalion> Thanks.
<wxl> or do `git commit -a` to commit and add at the same time
<Steedalion> Thanks for merge.
<Wafficus> what would you like for me to place in the git commit command?
<wxl> but safer to add explicitly
<Wafficus> thanks but too late ha, i did commit separately
<wxl> whatever you think is reasonable
<Wafficus> ok
<Wafficus> I only ask cause I forget the styling guide from last time
<wxl> "initial commit" is traditional, but it might be reasonable to say "initial commit of UI"
<Wafficus> since this is isn't like patch specific
<Wafficus> ok will do
<wxl> we don't need to worry about packaging until we do XD
<Wafficus> it keeps saying "Aborting commit due to empty commit message"
<Wafficus> it opens up VIM
<wxl> well duh
<wxl> you need a commit *message*
<wxl> i thought yuo said you used github XD
<Wafficus> and then I just placed # Initial commit for UI
<Wafficus> well
<Wafficus> I use Github in the most noob way possible
<Wafficus> like I prefer the GUI to just upload stuff and be done with it
<wxl> don't prepend a # because that ignores what's after it
<Wafficus> for some reason it gets complicated for me real quick, idk
<wxl> ewwwwwwwwwww git UI
<Wafficus> ah gotcha
<Wafficus> well
<wxl> that's worse than IRC on a UI
<Wafficus> maybe I'm too much late 90s kid
<Wafficus> TRUE that
<Wafficus> i will agree
<wxl> mmmmmm
<wxl> maybe too much windows
<Wafficus> but the concept of uploading files seems like a ftp server to me
<Wafficus> just drag and drop lol
<wxl> but that's not what git is
<Wafficus> anyway I'll take out the comment and try that
<wxl> it's not uploading files AT ALL
<Wafficus> see this is why I'm still a noob at it tbh
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> ❤️
<Wafficus> I understandt hat the git concept was Linus's idea though
<Wafficus> to work on related kernel projects
<wxl> version control wasn't
<wxl> ultimately git has become the predominant tool for version control
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I don't know why I posted a heart...
<wxl> and though purists will argue, there's very little difference between them
<Wafficus> I tried git push
<Wafficus> and it said requested URL returned error: 403
<Wafficus> the commit did work though
<wxl> ah
<wxl> you used the https remote
<wxl> that's the problems
<Wafficus> ah I see
<wxl> do `git remote remove origin`
<Wafficus> is there any way I can add the https prefix to that part of the CLI?
<Wafficus> ok i'll try that
<wxl> then `git remote add origin whatever-the-ssh+git-uri-is`
<Wafficus> ok i did that
<wxl> then git push
<Wafficus> gotcha i'll look that up on Phabricator now
<Wafficus> thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> @TheWendyPower [I don't know why I posted a heart...], We all love git, it is ok.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @kc2bez I jumped back into this thread and there a a beautiful ❤️... And I don't remember doing that. But git awesome arc is nicer 😊
<Wafficus> haha lol
<Wafficus> got it: ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-welcome-center.git
<Wafficus> "fatal: The current branch master has no upstream branch. To push the current branch and set the remote as upstream, use git push --set-upstream origin master
<wxl> follow the instructions
<Wafficus> I did:
<Wafficus> git remote add origin ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-welcome-center.git
<Wafficus> permission denied public key
<Wafficus> weird
<Wafficus> I just did: git push --set-upstream origin master
<wxl> you probably don't have your ssh config set up correctly
<Wafficus> the key on this comp is the same on phabricator and even on my own webhosting site too
<Wafficus> dang
<wxl> have something like the following in your ~/.ssh/config:
<wxl> Host phab.lubuntu.me
<wxl>   User git
<Wafficus> it saying that: Permissions 0664 for 'home/sam/.ssh/id_rsa' are too open
<wxl>   Port 2222
<Wafficus> ok i'll look there
<wxl>   IdentityFile /path/to/your/key
<wxl> ok well that's a problem too
<Wafficus> I'm in ~/.ssh but there's no config directory
<Wafficus> I just have the "id_rsa" file and "known_hosts"
<wxl> it's a file not a directory; create it if it's not there
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well
<wxl> i guess that's the other thing
<wxl> if you have id_rsa you proabbly don't need it
<Wafficus> i'm screwed :/
<wxl> the issue is likely the permissions
<wxl> chmod 600 ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<Wafficus> ok I did that
<Wafficus> gonna go back in that git folder and try git push again
<wxl> now `git push --set-upstream origin master`
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME3698c183132b: Initial commit] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME3698c183132b
<Wafficus> ok looks good
<wxl> ^ you did it
<Wafficus> sick :)
<Wafficus> thanks man
<wxl> np
<wxl> thank you
<Wafficus> weird question, but could you update the "how to" for new idiots like me with that
<Wafficus> like its just a basic gui, and obviously buttons need to be made
<wxl> hm?
<Wafficus> I just literally brainstormed what i thought a user would want and just made buttons flush from top to bottom
<Wafficus> for the Welcome Center
<Wafficus> a news section, a submit bug button, look for icons / themes, etc
<Wafficus> you'll see
<Wafficus> I had to use a template from qtcreator as well
<Wafficus> since I've been following the qt docs guide for beginners
<wxl> i mean we don't have a how to at all
<wxl> any more than we have a how to on how to use python
<Steedalion> Does anyone have a guide on the arc, phab stuff? 
<Wafficus> wxl: well, more or less that contribution guide. just to include those git command ideas would be great
<Wafficus> wxl: Either way, I'm gonna continue that qt guide for today
<wxl> yeah well that's not something most people should have to do
<Wafficus> wxl: you never know though, I see what you're saying, but just in case they wanna do dev stuff, make it easy you know
<wxl> Steedalion: basically you git clone the repo using the urls on phabricator, do normal git stuff, instead of pushing, you arc diff. see the packaging tutorial
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<Wafficus> @TheWendyPower let me know what you think of that basic GUI i did. The buttons don't function yet, but I wanted the team's input of what should be even on that welcome screen
<Wafficus> wxl: aha, so the packaging tutorial is the newbie section
<Wafficus> that's what I was saying
<Wafficus> even just to include it there would be great
<wxl> it's the second for PACKAGING
<wxl> not necessarily for writing brand new code which we do very little of
<wxl> s/second/section/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2567
<Steedalion> @wxl, wiki/packaging tutorial. Got it!
<lynorian> That is for setting up arc which I still need to get in the manual 
<lynorian> I have the command to clone 
<Wafficus> gotcha
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus I'll take a look when I get the computer back from my husband. During the research phase, one thing I want to put on/in the welcome is the ability to set up multiple monitors.
<wxl[m]> Steedalion: not all of that is necessary. We need to rewrite that for manual contributions
<Steedalion> Can I install arcanist using apt-get?
<wxl[m]> Steedalion: supposedly @TheWendyPower is working on a video
<wxl[m]> Steedalion: yes you can but I've only ever followed the instructions given so I'm not sure if that might not be problematic in some way
<Steedalion> Yeah I am just lazy. I just hope it's not too old and going to cause issues. I'll test apt-get version and change if it gives problems.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL16fd93c34e82: Add a screenshot for pulse audio volume control.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL16fd93c34e82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f19fceb6b56: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f19fceb6b56
<Steedalion> so do I just git add remote PHAB,  git pull PHAB, arc diff ?
<lynorian> I haven't had problems with the manual for the repos version of phab
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl @Steedalion I am making a video, my house has been loud with sick coughing kids.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc4e439b7e9f5: Add screenshot of qps.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc4e439b7e9f5
<Steedalion> It's chilled. I the guide is good.
<Steedalion> Do I need quilt for Docs?
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower good idea about multiple monitors. Nice.
<lynorian> Steedalion: no
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus It would be super handy to get some of the "first thing" configurations out of the way at the welcome screen. Like, thanks for installing Lubuntu. Let's get some of this configuration crap out of the way!
<lubot> <Wafficus> True
<lubot> <Wafficus> I forgot about that tbh
<lubot> <Wafficus> I thought about it more like a hub for other issues to check in on
<lubot> <Wafficus> I forgot that it would be a section after install
<lubot> <Wafficus> I thought of it akin to the updating packages section
<lubot> <Wafficus> Good to clarify it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL198569127d53: Add desktop screnshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL198569127d53
<Steedalion> @lynorian Okay so the guide is good. Got through it with no sweat. After you submit a commit for review, do you have to  merge it or does that happen automatically?
<lynorian> I can merge it yeah if it is on phab
<lynorian> yeah
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2569
<Steedalion> Okay @lynorian, I'm just testing. I did push but it requires review. How do I set reviewers?
<lynorian> I can see that Steedalion
<Steedalion> Okay, so that's how I'll do it from now on. @lynorian, did I forget anything?
<Steedalion> Okay so the Phabricator is like social media git? 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL693ee324beeb: Add screenshot for desktop notifications.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL693ee324beeb
<teward> it's a software development collaboration suite.  :P
<teward> git is a minor piece of that ;)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus ya, the welcome center will be the first thing users see on the first boot.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2570
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL421e4530effa: Add keyboard and mouse screenshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL421e4530effa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALea0ec8fb1368: update contributing and README partially telling an easy way to get arcanist.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALea0ec8fb1368
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, tried this in a clean install and worked
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Someone knows why lxqt is grabbing info from a file called .config/kdeglobals ???
<lubot> TimApple was added by: TimApple
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @TimApple!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good to have you here
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2571
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL307c3e527cd7: Add screenshot for shortcut keys.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL307c3e527cd7
<Steedalion> @lynorian arc diff'd
<lynorian> ok
<lynorian> nice screenshots
<Steedalion> I hope I didn't over do it. It's just that chapter 1 is the install and I don't want to make it too intimidating for newbies.
<Steedalion> @lynorian what do you think about adding an appendix for keyboard shortcuts?
<lynorian> Steedalion: I have been thinking about that myself a bit but have not done it
<lynorian> probably a good idea
<Steedalion> I am hoping we can parse the .xml files and automate the process.
<Steedalion> It may be too many commands to do by hand.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe7a812e274bf: Testing push to phabricator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe7a812e274bf
<lynorian> well some of them are in the screenshot I added of shortcut keys
<lynorian> but for all applications yeah that would take a while
<Steedalion> @lynorian, I was thinking we should rename some of the applications also. For example, there is no benifit in calling transmission Qtransmission, but it should be Transmission in Documentation and Application menu. So the change needs to happen in the default settings too.
<lynorian> Steedalion: yeah espically for someone like my mom to understand
<Steedalion> lol
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9a3ae6ab6e8: Add gitignore for build as we want it always building and untracked files cause…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9a3ae6ab6e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7a8019f9ca58: Add screenshot for obconf-qt.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7a8019f9ca58
<lubot> <marneu> @HMollerCl I was able to set my Qt theme to Breeze Dark using your pasted kdeglobals file.
<lubot> lbssousa was added by: lbssousa
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower Let me know what you think of the basic design so far. It's just a window that's 800 x 600 with buttons present. I'll include your idea to also have a change desktop resolution / monitor settings too
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I was just getting back to my computer. I'll take a look!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2572
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lbssousa [<reply to image>], Welcome!
<lubot> <lbssousa> @tsimonq2 [Welcome!], Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2573
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: Fix HTML for lubuntu-devel list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#2574
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T129: Write a coding style guide] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T129
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T130: Add a license to the Welcome Center] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T130
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T130: Add a license to the Welcome Center] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T130#2594
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Convert the welcome center to CMake] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T105: LibreOffice needs language/l10n support] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T105#2605
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2606
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: Must haves for 19.04 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117#2607
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T11: Ubuntu SSO for Phab] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T11#2612
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2613
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T105: LibreOffice needs language/l10n support] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T105#2614
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: Must haves for 19.04 release] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117#2615
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2616
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] agaida (Alf Gaida) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2617
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^ agaida has spoken XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He's like
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/GgX0Fq9z/file_4369.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A note for the newbies, don't take agaida personally :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] agaida (Alf Gaida) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2618
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2619
<wxl[m]> ^ and that's where he gets fish slapped
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2620
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [A note for the newbies, don't take agaida personally :)], he's from melmac?
<wxl[m]> Naboo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] agaida (Alf Gaida) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2621
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now we get to make fun of him for his small screen. XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2622
<wxl[m]> Already did
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHA
<lubot> <kc2bez> Turns out we were on the same page.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for the assistance wxl.
<wxl> @kc2bez yeah agaida has a tendency to look for opportunities to be a sardonic naysayer
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2623
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T132: [lubuntu.me] Broken Links on Front Page - "Explore Lubuntu's Features" -> /about == 404] teward (Thomas Ward) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T132: [lubuntu.me] Broken Links on Front Page - "Explore Lubuntu's Features" -> /about == 404] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132#2635
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This group is up to 100 members and the Spanish group is up to 120 💪
<lubot> <kc2bez> Huzzah!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/Ew4afLXH/file_4376.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/nIXa0Dkd/file_4378.mp4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd79d8b2d6241: Add screenhost for vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd79d8b2d6241
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60544cdbbcae: Add libreoffice impress screenshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60544cdbbcae
<qwebirc83150> I've been trying to create a LVM install of Lubuntu 18.10 with LUKS. I'm trying to get full disk encryption but I don't know if I can do it with the GUI installer.
<wxl> not with efi but otherwise yes qwebirc83150 
<qwebirc83150> So, it won't work with EFI enabled?
<wxl> correct
<wxl> @tsimonq2 theoretically has some workaround to the problem but hasn't shared it with us yet :)
<qwebirc83150> Is there a bug for that or is that just a limitation?
<qwebirc83150> Gotcha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 theoretically has some workaround to the problem but hasn't shar …], No I don't XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bad wxl is bad
<wxl> oh well, i guess anyone who wants to do encryption and efi is screwed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll figure it out
<wxl> that's what we should do.. and provide some reasonable workaround
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But that isn't there yet. And I haven't had the time between mountains of homework and work to get back on my feet. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why can't you do it wxl? XD
<wxl> because i don't know what the problem is. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You have an EFI machine, right?
<wxl> irrelevant
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Reproduce the problem and then try to fix it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once you have a fix, standardize it.
<wxl> yeah gee thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If I get hit by a bus tomorrow you're gonna have to figure it out either way so XS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, yeah, I don't know the solution yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I want to, but I don't unfortunately.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I could have sworn it did work at one point though.
<qwebirc83150> Gotcha
<wxl> that should something we work to solve immediately
<qwebirc83150> Is there a bug for that somewhere or would the calamares folk be the target contact for that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't contact them, we'd be the target.
<qwebirc83150> Where should I check for updates on the issue then?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We'll update the release notes.
<qwebirc83150> Gotcha
<thatrandomguy> I just want to double check on the EFI and LUKS conflict thing... this is not related to calamares, correct? Additionaly, is there a way to install Lubuntu via terminal?
<lynorian> thatrandomguy: Does sever install with efi and luks correctly ?
<lynorian> if so you can then install the lubuntu-desktop metapackage
<lynorian> but that would only work for amd64 as no i386 server for 18.10
<thatrandomguy> I haven't tried it yet. I was on earlier and Simon said it was a known issue dealing with EFI. What I wasn't sure of is if it was something wrong with Calamares or....
<lynorian> thatrandomguy: it did affect ubiquity too and they had a hacky workaround our team did not find out about is what I heard 
<lynorian> thatrandomguy: a lot of the efi problems seem to be with grub
<thatrandomguy> Gotcha
<thatrandomguy> Would you happen to know if there's a bug out there for this somewhere?
<lynorian> I don't know the number 
<thatrandomguy> Gotcha. As long as it's out there, I can search for it. Thank-you.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-25
<Wafficus> hey team I'm ready for a re-commit of that lubuntu-welcome-center btw
<Wafficus> its:
<Wafficus> git push
<Wafficus> and then git commit right?
<Wafficus> nvm I did git add -A
<Wafficus> git push
<Wafficus> and git commit
<Wafficus> it looks like it did change it all though, but I'm wondering why it didn't post it on this IRC :/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Convert the welcome center to CMake] SBanya (Samuel Banya) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#2637
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey @Wafficus can you add the same email you use on Phab to GitHub?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same with lynorian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T130: Add a license to the Welcome Center] SBanya (Samuel Banya) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T130#2638
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can get points on your GitHub contribution graph which kinda helps with employment :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm up to 1,200something because of the mirroring.
<Wafficus> I have the same email on Phab as github
<Wafficus> SBanya@outlook.com
<Wafficus> I have my progress listed on LinkedIn, so I'm not too concerned, but hey, more points on the graph seem good too
<Wafficus> btw
<Wafficus> I saw that CMake thing just now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T130: Add a license to the Welcome Center] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T130#2639
<Wafficus> do you want me to pull down my existing code?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> I have the same email on Phab as github], GitHub doesn't seem to think so.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> do you want me to pull down my existing code?], No, keep it as-is.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T130: Add a license to the Welcome Center] SBanya (Samuel Banya) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T130#2640
<lynorian> tsimonq2 Added and I verified it
<lynorian> I think you need to make the email address public as well
<Wafficus> lynorian: hate to be that spoon feeder guy, but is this in the settings for my profile right?
<lynorian> or at least I think so
<lynorian> I don't think I usesd linkedin correctly
<lynorian> I hope this does not mean you are mad at the libreoffice calc screenshot
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T130: Add a license to the Welcome Center] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T130#2641
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> I think you need to make the email address public as well], Right, please do if you haven't already :)
<Wafficus> idk how to do it though
<Wafficus> i've been going through the settings :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wow, lynorian has really been racking up the contributions graph :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not at my computer at the moment, sorry @Wafficus
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, SBanya@outlook.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmmm
<Wafficus> yeah I can't find it any of the settings
<Wafficus> anyway for the immediate change before another day or two to change it to CMake
<Wafficus> which I have no idea how to use yet but whatever
<Wafficus> where can I find the license that you wanted?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all in the task.
<Wafficus> you just have to include it via the code at the top right/
<Wafficus> ok
<lynorian> @tsimonq2 yeah lots of my contributions haven't really been monolithic commits
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> @tsimonq2 yeah lots of my contributions haven't really been monolithi …], And that's a good thing :)
<Wafficus> so its just LICENSE right?
<Wafficus> not like LICENSE.txt right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<Wafficus> so just put it in the headers right?
<Wafficus> or literally every file possible?
<Wafficus> I found the boiler plate code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In all files at the top
<Wafficus> I'll put Lubuntu where the author section is
<Wafficus> ok
<Wafficus> you got it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All code files
<Wafficus> question
<Wafficus> in an xml file
<Wafficus> what's the comment section
<Wafficus> is it <!-- -->
<Wafficus> right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno :) ... A lot of programming is being able to think on your feet and Google/DuckDuckGo these things.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because I would have to do just that to answer your question
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL357d98c9e737: Add how to install and mark packages for installation in muon.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL357d98c9e737
<Wafficus> yeah I think its just <!-- -->
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So then if you're sure, go for it.
<lynorian> Wafficus: since it is xml you also have to close it
<Wafficus> yeah I did <!--
<Wafficus> (license text)
<Wafficus> -->
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME491246a22a41: commit Include desktop resolution and monitor settings button, and UI change] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME491246a22a41
<Wafficus> added the licenses
<Wafficus> hopefully that's good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't see license stuff in this commit, but thanks :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus: Please accept the GitHub invite.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME8df8c4a55444: Commit Add LICENSE file and related references to all available code] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME8df8c4a55444
<Wafficus> got it
<Wafficus> I realized you gotta do git commit, then your message
<Wafficus> then do git add -A
<Wafficus> then git push
<Wafficus> I did it with step 2 and 3 first by accident
<Wafficus> it has the license sections included now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Be consistent with how you comment it out, otherwise it lgtm
<Wafficus> the thing is though that I had to comment it in different types of files
<Wafficus> hence the different commenting usage
<Wafficus> otherwise I would use /* all over, but it depends on the file
<Wafficus> or even # on each line
<lubot> <tsimonq2> h and cpp can be commented the same
<lubot> <tsimonq2> er
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I see
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, can we do `#<SPACE>` for h and cpp too?
<Wafficus> so we can or not?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can
<Wafficus> ok gotcha
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME0625351d45f3: commit Fix license related comments on .cpp and .h files] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME0625351d45f3
<Wafficus> Fixed the comments on the .cpp and .h files
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LGTM, thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1055302965119119360
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1799855
<lynorian> I made the manual more friendly with git add -A so that the build when people build the manual it does not add all the files iwth a gitignore
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Great work lynorian!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And keep your GitHub streak up >:D
<lubot> Kimiyasu was added by: Kimiyasu
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf596836912f7: Add a screenshot for date and time.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf596836912f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa21ddf56a4d8: Add screenshot for locale.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa21ddf56a4d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALebf7317075e2: Add session_settings screenshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALebf7317075e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa1579f249cee: add screenshot for transmission.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa1579f249cee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3df9a51aeeaf: Add screenshot for qpdfview.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3df9a51aeeaf
<Steedalion> Hi all, I can't push using "arc diff" I get the following msg : ERR_CLOSED: This revision has already been closed.
<Steedalion> how to proceed.
<Steedalion> ?
<Steedalion> Nvm, I think the commit message was addressing an old revision.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T133: Add default keyboard shortcuts to documentation] Steedalion (Steed) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T133
<lubot> <lbssousa> What are your plans for default Qt styling for Lubuntu from now on? Keep closer to Breeze, switch to something closer to Arc, or even create a new style from scratch (like adwaita-qt)? If you choose to keep closer to Breeze, I would like to suggest Mistral (https://www.box-look.org/p/1017738/), Mistral-Thin (https://www.box-look.org/
<lubot> p/1169127/) or Mistral-Thin-Dark (https://www.box-look.org/p/1169703/) as the default Openbox theme, like Fedora LXQt spin does.
<lubot> <lbssousa> Or even a Mistral hack replacing window control icons with original Breeze ones
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lbssousa actually its really easy to create an openbox theme. Is there something that particullary you don't like about the current theme?
<lubot> <lbssousa> Nothing special. I only think that Mistral Openbox theme matches Breeze Qt style a little bit better than Arc one.
<lubot> <lbssousa> Since Lubuntu seems to already include Breeze-ob as an optional Openbox theme, I think you could include Mistral as well.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower is who leads artwork. She might be interested into looking at this.
<wxl> @tsimonq2 bug 1799855 is something i think you'll need to figure out. the problem is they can't install lubuntu-core because it doesn't exist in cosmic. not sure why you did that.
<ubot93> Bug 1799855 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "distribution upgrade bug - upgrading to 18.10" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799855
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 bug 1799855 is something i think you'll need to figure out. the …], Why are only some people experiencing this though?
<wxl> @tsimonq2 it's quite possible more than some are, but they're just not reporting it. i suspect, given the nature of lubuntu-core, that the end result is a functioning system so they just don't care.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<teward> the other thought on this wxl is because people want the LX* environment but don't want all the bundled apps that come with it.  Hence why they installed -core instead of -desktop
<teward> unfortunately, this is not "uncommon" in some cases because people just want the DE and not everything that comes with it...
<wxl> teward: core is a depend of desktop
<teward> wxl: point.missed()
<teward> wxl: my point was that that may be why people didn't install -desktop
<teward> and instead did lubuntu-core
<wxl> teward: however it seems that it was in bionic that @tsimonq2 changed from lubuntu-core to lubuntu-qt/gtk-core without making lubuntu-core virtual
<teward> in which case that's a "no no"
<teward> wxl: yeah that would be a problem indeed.
<wxl> which is why i gave it to him to fix
<wxl> supposed xubuntu has lower minimum hardware requirements https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085704/should-i-remove-ubuntu-18-04-and-install-lubuntu-18-10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> teward: however it seems that it was in bionic that @tsimonq2 changed from …], Adam did that, we can blame him. :P
<wxl> well i guess you can tell him to fix it then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is there a task for the dark icons? (volume, skanlite, screenshots, qplipper?)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm having some ideas on where the problem might be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Is there a task for the dark icons? (volume, skanlite, screenshots, qlipper in m …], UX todo?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2653
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Someone would prefer breeze in dark color scheme?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> as now? To explain the workaround
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2654
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @lbssousa [What are your plans for default Qt styling for Lubuntu from now on? Keep closer …], Adding some more themes and making a more cohesive UI and easy UX is one of my goals. I will take a look at that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T122: Consider Including Carlito and Caladea Fonts in Install ISO] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T122#2655
<lubot> <lbssousa> @TheWendyPower [Adding some more themes and making a more cohesive UI and easy UX is one of my g …], I've tried several icon themes for LXQt, and the best one which matches both LXQt dark panel and light windows is elementary-xfce-darker ( from https://github.com/shimmerproject/elementary-xfce ), available in Ubuntu official repo
<lubot> s (package elementary-xfce-icon-theme). The only issue with this theme I've found here is that it seems to miss some icons needed for PCManFM-Qt (Icon View, Compact View, and Detailed List). You may want to take a look at it, too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lbssousa [I've tried several icon themes for LXQt, and the best one which matches both LXQ …], Have you tried numix circled?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Interesting to see if parts of elementary could be used
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thats from Elementary OS right?
<lubot> <lbssousa> @Wafficus [Thats from Elementary OS right?], This is a fork of Elementary OS official icon theme by shimmerproject guys to fit the needs of Xfce, specially if combined with Greybird GTK theme. Greybird+elementary-xfce is the official artwork theme for Xubuntu.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ah gotcha
<lubot> <lbssousa> @HMollerCl [Have you tried numix circled?], Yes. Both Numix-Circle and Numix-Square seem to be good options, too.
<lubot> <lbssousa> Specially if you have a window style with dark toolbars
<lubot> Kopimi was added by: Kopimi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> every time I use sudo featherpad, the config file are owned by the root.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and then, the chnages in cofiguration I made don't get persistent
<genii> !gksu
<ubot93> gksudo was a way to run graphical applications as root. It should no longer be used. Use !pkexec instead.
<genii> hm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I normally use sudo -i but sometimes featherpad says that the file didin't exist, don't know why
<lubot> <marneu> ... isn't this what lxqt-sudo is for? At the very least, Featherpad's config file stays in possession of the user if you run 'lxqt-sudo Featherpad'
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [... isn't this what lxqt-sudo is for? At the very least, Featherpad's config fil …], didn't knew about that command
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is in the manual?
<lubot> <marneu> Good point, it's not. I don't know enough about this stuff to write a chapter about it, though; 'sudo nano' seems to work fine for the kind of edits I need root privileges for :D ... There was a user a few days ago who asked about this (don't remember whether it was here or on reddit), and gksudo apparently works differently from lxqt-
<lubot> sudo or sudo -i.
<lynorian> thanks @hmollerCI I think I will add it too the outline
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e1ab57dde8e: Add lxqt-sudo to system tools in the outline.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e1ab57dde8e
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/HLbc61XM/file_4389.png
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T134: 18.10 stuff to clean up] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T134
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T135: patch qtwebkit so Trojitá emails display correctly] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T136: fix EFI/encryption] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: deal with disappeared lubuntu-core] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2709
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T136: fix EFI/encryption] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136#2710
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2712
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T135: patch qtwebkit so Trojitá emails display correctly] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T135#2715
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is trivial, anyone wanna tackle https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T137?is an invalid task reference.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ugh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whatever lol
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#2716
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> So if T137 is easy, what needs to be edited.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2735
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [So if T137 is easy, what needs to be edited.], Just remove lubuntu-core from the file.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But it uses Bazaar soooo 🤢
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It might need one of us old timers who still remember when we used the ancient and unmaintained Bazaar to do it. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NOT IT *throws at wxl* XD
<wxl> hell no
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [NOT IT *throws at wxl* XD], I think I've seen this comment before..... XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2738
<lynorian> oh that seems so circular
<lynorian> I think I could actually fix that
<lynorian> so lubuntu-core saying it depends on itself is the problem
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T138: system requirements] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T138
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: To-Do/Wish List ] TheWendyPower (Wendy Hill) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128#2749
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T139: task manager global menu plugin] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T139
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T140: touchpad settings] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T140
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: native nm-tray connection editor] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T142: hardinfo replacement] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T142
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T143: Port GDebi to Qt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T143
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144
<lynorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qr2Dn7stk5/ you want it to look like this tsimonq2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T145: Implement a menu for quicklaunch rather than requiring a mouse drag to add items] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T145
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: implement guest sessions in SDDM] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T147: profile support in LXQt] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T147
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T136: fix EFI/encryption] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136#2847
<lynorian> wxl ^
<lynorian> what about the lubuntu-core under lubuntu desktop though
<lynorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qr2Dn7stk5/ @wxl @tsimonq2 or do I need to remove lubuntu-core from lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> lynorian: tbh, i don't know. i suspect it needs to match whatever the depend is, which i think is lubuntu-qt-core. simon was more involved with that than me
<lynorian> ok
<wxl> he says that adam/infinity made the change and so i'm sure he will absolve himself of any knowledge/responsibility but that's more than i have
<lynorian> Depends: lxqt-core
<lynorian>   Conflicts: <lubuntu-qt-core>
<lynorian>   Replaces: <lubuntu-qt-core>
<lynorian>  is in the depends so I think lubuntu-qt-core would break all upgrades or would it just replace?
<wxl> like i said, i just don't know. bdmurray was the one that pointed out that particular file, so perhaps he might be helpful in that regard
<Wafficus> hey Simon, so if its i'm porting my qt code to cmake
<Wafficus> do I have to recreate everything
<Wafficus> or just change a reference somewhere in a header or .pro file?
<Wafficus> like what tells it to specifically use qmake vs cmake?
<Wafficus> I ask because I created that code with a default set of files from qt creator
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL75c3647be3af: Start a simple use of lxqt-sudo.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL75c3647be3af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4eac9150205d: Add firefox and qtransmission and lxqt-sudo code:: directives] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4eac9150205d
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc3991873b82c: Add .. code:: for trojita and Quasel.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc3991873b82c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOME372de398eae4: commit Attempt to port all files to CMake using example: https://stackoverflow.] SBanya (Samuel Banya) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOME372de398eae4
<wxl> @Wafficus make commit messages short. think <80 characters
<wxl> you can actually make longer messages that have short messages, as well
<wxl> \
<wxl> https://chris.beams.io/posts/git-commit/
<lynorian> wxl cool link
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4040a0bac62e: Fix content blocks.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4040a0bac62e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2efaad11af93: Fix various content blocks.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2efaad11af93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa056b5d51d58: Add screenshot libreoffice.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa056b5d51d58
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 btw I didn't get an invite on GitHub
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [@tsimonq2 btw I didn't get an invite on GitHub], O_o
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL649e6743269e: Add screenshot for libreoffice math.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL649e6743269e
<lubot> <aptghetto> lxqt-sudo changes the ownership of the config file, when you change the settings in Featherpad, so it works as expected only under certain conditions. ... Because Featherpad is a graphical app, a PolicyKit action is needed to use pkexec featherpad. But this should be an easy task (and please add also one for Leafpad, see Launchpad.n
<lubot> et). ... I am not sure if lxqt-sudo and pkexec will work also with Wayland, so I suggest to use: VISUAL=featherpad sudoedit /etc/fstab ... Setting the VISUAL env variable system wide could be an option to solve this problem and works also with Wayland.
<lynorian> Steedalion: yeah good thing I was working on chapters 2 and 3  but some of your stuff I merged in D36 seems included twice and I did land that.
<lynorian> ugh D37 does not merge cleanly
<Steedalion> @lynorian I prefer github for this. I can solve merge conflicts with pull requests.
<lynorian> Steedalion: Also the build when you make chapter title make sure the underline with the = or - 
<lynorian> is the same length as above
<Steedalion> @lynorian new revision updated. Try now.
<Steedalion> @lynorian comment in code. Then I know what you are talking about.
<lynorian> Steedalion: I also have a merge conflict with chapter 5.1
<Steedalion> Okay I fixed them and updated both to D37 and D39 so either one should be fine.
<Steedalion> @lynorian is it working?
<lynorian> no I get merge conflicts
<Steedalion> @lynorian D37 and D39?
<lynorian> in D37 at least
<Steedalion> @lynorian should I push to Github?
<lynorian> I don't know githubs merge conflict resolution that well either
<Steedalion> I am able to resolve it on github, but only you can do it on phab. @lynorian
<lynorian> my most recent versions of the files weren't that different if you put in my changes in those 
<Steedalion> I think git is creating duplicates of the same thing. I sent a pull request to github, if you can merge. So we need to get rid of the D39 revision somehow. @lynorian
<lynorian> I think you put stuff in D36 twice that I merged 
<Steedalion> @lynorian I see.
<Steedalion> @tsimonq2 can you merge pull requests on github?
<lynorian> I think so but tsimonq2 has lots of homework to do
<Steedalion> @lynorian Lol
<lubot> Bronderb was added by: Bronderb
<lubot> <Bronderb> Is this an appropriate place to ask for help?
<lubot> <marneu> 'Lubuntu Support' is probably better.
<lubot> <Bronderb> @marneu ['Lubuntu Support' is probably better.], Do you have an invite link
<lubot> <marneu> nope. you should be able to find it with Telegram's search function, though.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^^ the link for the support channel
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 can you check my cmake modified code? I followed a Stack Overflow ex but am wondering why it wouldnt compile in QtCreator
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T141: native nm-tray connection editor] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T141#2849
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 y no swapfile in 18.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/ROxElDyo/file_4394.mp4
<wxl[m]> > <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/ROxElDyo/file_4394.mp4
<wxl[m]> Not an appropriate response. We have no swap at all.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then go fix it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or create a task.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't just randomly ping me. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know why the QA team didn't find this out before the release. :P
<wxl[m]> You were pinged before that and didn't provide a reasonable response. I merely pointed that out, giving you an opportunity to actually explain yourself. I similarly wouldn't go looking to see if all the kernel drivers had been compiled in.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not saying I won't look or that I'm giving up on it, I'm saying random "y u no have swap" pings aren't the best way to do it.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I didn't know there was no swap. I've had enough ram that it isn't something I ever look for... 😏
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> You were pinged before that and didn't provide a reasonable response. I …], I'd go poking in the kernel if it meant improving Lubuntu. :P
<wxl[m]> I'm sure the question was asked to find if there was a reason or not.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And I didn't know the answer because I don't use swap.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thus the shrug.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower [I didn't know there was no swap. I've had enough ram that it isn't something I e …], same here
<wxl[m]> That shrug came across as rather apathetic on the subject
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whatever.
<wxl> exactly
<lynorian> I think part of the problem is on actual hardware I usually reusue my old swap partition
<lynorian> yes I know it is no longer strictly nesecary and I was super busy writing a fabolous manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hey @Wafficus there is an option for ribbon in libreoffice https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/how-to-enable-libreoffice-ribbon-notebook-bar
<lubot> <Wafficus> @HMollerCl ooh sick
<lubot> <Wafficus> @HMollerCl great find my man. I honestly am more than willing to learn Linux variants but the only thing that ever seemed harder is open office and libre office. Not that it's bad but the formatting is sometimes different and I get frustrated not being able to find things. Appreciate this a ton!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> personally, tho only thing I really miss in LO is how easy is to make nice looking presentations with ppt smartDraw.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hmm maybe you should put in a feature request with them :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm a fan of themes so as long as they exist in ppts I'm happy
<lubot> <Wafficus> Honestly everything considered, it's a great suite. It was only the Excel variant that was the most different to me. Everything else was pretty good
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 check my cmake code :) idk if I ported it correctly :0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T148: bring those swaps back] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T148
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd95f1c7df8de: Add stats used in qps.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd95f1c7df8de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ce632cd17e2: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ce632cd17e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f3250a57e91: Fix title heading.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f3250a57e91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ab1624e70a1: fix merge conflicts with lxqt-panel.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ab1624e70a1
<lynorian> @TheWendgyPower is it just me or does the alternatives configurator icon look a little out of place
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7efa6cfc2313: Add screenshot and version to LXQt_configuration_center] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7efa6cfc2313
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac59a191a6a9: Add insert page break/specail characters] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac59a191a6a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45c067e45c5a: Add blurb for graphics applications.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45c067e45c5a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL94fbbc81070c: Add blurb for internet applications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL94fbbc81070c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee9974ab67c2: Add blurb for office applications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee9974ab67c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL385ce3e19ace: add screenshot for nm-tray.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL385ce3e19ace
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL089b3b311d9f: Add screenshot for kde_partition manager.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL089b3b311d9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d0173e02195: Add blurb for accessories.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d0173e02195
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d2bd1141ee2: Add sound and video blurb.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d2bd1141ee2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [@tsimonq2 check my cmake code :) idk if I ported it correctly :0], Sure
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6e2b9d9147f: Remove test that accidently merged.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6e2b9d9147f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbb817638d65: Add sound and video settings to fix toctree.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbb817638d65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL766a227d85ca: Add code directive to launch from command line.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL766a227d85ca
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL90e09b3f6a4f: Add start of how to pair with bluedevil.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL90e09b3f6a4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18a9d034565f: Add code directive for lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18a9d034565f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ff1d83f513f: add .. code:: for screenshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ff1d83f513f
<lubot> Maria Andrea was added by: Maria Andrea
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> im new to lubuntu... afaik there is support channel on teleegram... please make me into the group
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Maria Andrea [im new to lubuntu... afaik there is support channel on teleegram... please make …], https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> mpmusthafa was added by: mpmusthafa
<lubot> Oleg was added by: Oleg
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64f65495c6dd: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64f65495c6dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc99f3d155130: Capitlilize PPA] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc99f3d155130
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ba5816325ee: Spellcheck Software sources and capitlize PPA] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ba5816325ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL17f43a978486: Spellcheck panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL17f43a978486
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8535c85bd3fc: Fix firefox version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8535c85bd3fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc00e7a581f08: Spellcheck Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc00e7a581f08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7afa6ad1e092: Spellcheck loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7afa6ad1e092
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL322ab1d26d36: Spellcheck lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL322ab1d26d36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL73638e3fd187: Fix indentation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL73638e3fd187
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> aaaaaaa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox [aaaaaaa], What
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Those all came at once lol
<lynorian> didn't push the 19.10 branch is why sorry after backporting minor typo fixes 
<lubot> <kc2bez> If someone pushes more than one commit, yes.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Raspberry Pi images will be provided for focal?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Question, I didn't see in calamares the "Download updates while installing.." and "Install third-party software...." It's just me or they don't exist? How are this options handled?
<kc2bez> It doesn't currently exist. We have a task to handle the third party software bit https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] provide a solution for installing third-party/proprietary drivers: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> It doesn't currently exist. We have a task to handle the third party so …], oo, I thought that was for driver only. And the updates? Are they donwloaded?
<kc2bez> No updates are not downloaded. I am not sure if that has been discussed in the past or not.
<kc2bez> The license module is needed for both the dirvers and software so they go together.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think it's not critical because it can be installed easily after, but it might be a good and easy thing to add.
<kc2bez> In ubiquity the download updates thing only downloads them, you still have to install them after first boot but maybe it is something that could be added.
<lubot> <teward001> has anyone proposed including the option to include `open-vm-tools{,-desktop}` during installation if you're in a VMware environment, like the server and Ubuntu Desktop installers do?
<lubot> <teward001> just a thought ;)
<lubot> <teward001> 'cause... it still doesn't come with 😜
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: pi that depends upon https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/ but given we don't have any for 18, prolly not.
<wxl> maybe having it documented in the release notes until we fix it would be good (third-party stuff)
<wxl> @teward001 what are the other flavors doing?
<lubot> <teward001> not sure
<lubot> <teward001> haven't dug too much, the only headache I hate is being stuck with a 640x480 screen when you use Lubuntu on any VMware env.
<lubot> <teward001> until i drop to a TTY and forcibly install it
<lubot> <teward001> got to install on the Live env too just to be able to use the installer too
<wxl> huh
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde0284147153: Add calc special character screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde0284147153
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d25dcb78f5a: Add calc special character screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d25dcb78f5a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9845af205ea: Remove uneeded whitespeace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9845af205ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL80c54a44e6db: Add hyperlink inserting to localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL80c54a44e6db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9e05b92e85c5: Add Form to style link] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9e05b92e85c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL070d0becd433: Add calc-link screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL070d0becd433
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I think we should have pi image. We have come a long way from 16.04.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OjDGgVjTa1ioB8cqrWX7vL3uRA0ABu2F/view?usp=sharing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^^ @tsimonq2 @kc2bez wxl:
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Umm I started recording a bit late so some of the beginning(2-3 mins) is missed but most of the talk is covered.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Noted. Thanks for recording it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks wxl: for being the guest. Couldn't have done it without him.
<lubot> Арон was added by: Арон
<lubot> <Арон> Hello.  installed lubuntu 19.10, steam is not installed, has anyone encountered such a problem?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Steam isn't part of lubuntu, you need to install it
<lubot> <Арон> please tell me how.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Unfortunately I'm not in my computer now, but I assume that you can install it with discover
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt install steam
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That could work
<lubot> <Арон> in Discovery writes an error, I'll take a screenshot near the computer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Try with terminal
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt install steam
<apt-ghetto> https://itsfoss.com/install-steam-ubuntu-linux/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Арон [in Discovery writes an error, I'll take a screenshot near the computer], Oh, and please go to support channel, this is development
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker re: pi, again, it's outside of our hands. it's Wimpress' (MATE) project that builds the pi images.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. I will message him then. I think we should have. Let's listen to what he says.
<wxl> i mean to be fair, it affects mate, ubuntu, xubuntu, too
<wxl> it always kind of was a nice side thing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> i had downloaded and installed ubuntu server for pi on a pi last month but I don't remember which version.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Did ubuntu provide a 18.04 one?
<wxl> https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/
<wxl> there are core images for the pi 2 and 3 and snapdragon, etc http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/18/stable/current/
<wxl> there are "arm64" images for server, but i doubt that is necessarily pi-friendly
<wxl> oh but the pre-installs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I maybe had core or the preinstall one. However, we need a pi image of Lubuntu imo. What do others think?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 @kc2bez @HMollerCl @teward001 @guiverc @lynorian and others also.
<lubot> <kc2bez> what did I miss? tl;dr
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker wants pi.
<lubot> <kc2bez> sounds good. there should already be a task for that.
<wxl> there's something of the sort, but dependent on oem
<wxl> err maybe not
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Get Raspberry Pi images on the official infrastructure: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27
<wxl> that's a whole different ball of wax
<wxl> oh hey look eoan is in meta-release now https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<wxl> so a normal do-release-upgrade should work fine
<lubot> <kc2bez> understood on the pi thing.
<wxl> either way it's going to take pushing someone, whether it be canonical themselves or martin
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I should ping Wimpress then? Or @tsimonq2 should? The task's assigned to him.
<kc2bez> There is always this route: https://bluesabre.org/2019/10/20/install-xubuntu-19-10-on-a-raspberry-pi-4/
<wxl> well that task is not technically a task to proceed in the way we have proceeded... it's a task to get official lubuntu images on the normal canonical infrastructure rather than through the ubuntu pi flavor maker
<wxl> that's for a 4, which technically is unsupported afaik
<wxl> oh i stand corrected
<kc2bez> True but you should be able to do it on an earlier pi
<kc2bez> The base is the same
<wxl> so raise your hand if you have a pi2+ and name your model? anyone got a 4?
<wxl> also we need to make a new task: teleirc— he dead https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/commit/185b0ded66b7423b6c249858e8ed279266c6a8da
<kc2bez> I have a 3b ( I think)
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Mine is 3b+
<kc2bez> confirmed mine is the 3b+
<wxl> i think i might have a 2 and i know i have a 3
<wxl> so can one of ya'll try just installing lubuntu-desktop?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Dreamingwolf [Mine is 3b+], Same
<kc2bez> Not sure if I will have time tonight but I think I can tomorrow.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so can one of ya'll try just installing lubuntu-desktop?], Me. Tonight.
<kc2bez> Have to go back AFK for a bit.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T27: Get Raspberry Pi images on the official infrastructure] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27#2520
<lubot> <Арон> if anyone has the opportunity, please install steam, from a store or terminal, to install or not?
<wxl> !support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<wxl> wow, serendipity re: pi https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/103007680781320812
 * kc2bez guesses he should order a pi4
<wxl> so it seems the problem i had with the kernel panic in vbox was based on too little resources.. 512mb was asking too much i guess
<kc2bez> probably without swap. 
<wxl> no, i've got swap
<wxl> vbox doesn't seem to be using it at all
<wxl> and tbh swap usage didn't increase with the additional load from vbox
<wxl> curious
<wxl> incidentially the issue was that it couldn't unpack the initramfs
<kc2bez> that's interesting. 
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: yeah for *setup* you need more than 512MB nowadays I think
<lubot> <teward001> i ran into a similar problem trying to unpack Server on a 512MB RAM VM
<kc2bez> I know I tried once with less than 512 once just to see if I could. I guess I need to re-run that. 
<wxl> i understand with ubiquity but cala has always been pretty light
<wxl> and in this case it's not even about the installer... this is core linux stuff
<lubot> <kc2bez> I forgot to mention my findings on the file-picker. it looks like it is worse than we thought. it appears to be persistent across applications too.
<wxl> wuzzat?
<lubot> <teward001> @kc2bez resync us on context?
<lubot> <kc2bez> we were looking at implementing a default for the wallpaper folder.
<lubot> <teward001> ah
<lubot> <kc2bez> so if I have a folder I selected for wallpaper then I open virtual box it looks for an iso in my wallpaper folder. or vice versa.
<lubot> <kc2bez> it would be tough to set a default for any one thing with the current state.
<wxl> wow rough
<wxl> maybe that might make for a feature request? per-application memories?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I should do some further testing and probably on other distros.
<wxl> agree
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> got it. I had installed ubuntu core on the pi. had to use ssh keys from my sso account
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> downloading latest server images for pi
<wxl> comment on that task when you figure it out
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sure.
<wxl> elaborate on any details that need fleshed out.. maybe even start drafting our own version of the instructions
<wxl> i think we can at least offer that immediately if it works while we working on longer term solutions such as originally intended
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noted
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ughh!! 400KBps
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> gg
<wxl> how on earth we managed to skype is beyond me XD
<lubot> <teward001> Microsoft proprietary voice compression *shot*
<wxl> fair point
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the tp room has a higher bandwidth alloted
<wxl> so go hide in there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> E: locked. guard not accepting bribes.
<wxl> that's what tear gas is for
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> lol!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I should do some further testing and probably on other distros.], Lxqt file picker? There are a lot of commits we don't habe
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> There is always this route: https://bluesabre.org/2019/10/20/install-xu …], What's the use of '^' here?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Look up, over, above
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Previous post
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Like 👆
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. What do I select as display manager?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> When installing lubuntu-desktop
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have an option of lightdm and sddm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sddm ?
<lubot> <lynorian> @wxl [<wxl> and tbh swap usage didn't increase with the additional load from vbox], yes sddm is default
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [yes sddm is default], Ummm. You mean I should select sddm?
<lubot> <lynorian> yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I actually selected lightdm. 😶
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Too late
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nevertheless, I will change it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [Lxqt file picker? There are a lot of commits we don't habe], good point. I could actually try something closer to git.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez libfm-qt if I remember correctly.
<kc2bez> yes, I think you are correct. 
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://askubuntu.com/questions/211912/whats-the-caret-mean-in-apt-get
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://askubuntu.com/questions/211912/whats-the-caret-me …], thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaaaaaaaa, I thought in irc, telegram, jajajaj or hahhah
<wxl> i caught that but i think it went over everyone's head XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> it did
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it sure did
<lubot> <kc2bez> I kept scrolling up XD
<wxl> X'''''''''D
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I still didn't get it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> lite
<wxl> don't get which? the link?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> has anyone used tora? a Qt *sql* client?
<wxl> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<wxl> (except i wouldn't use it because i just `psql`)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it was in the repo until 19.04
<wxl> ((and non-postgres is icky)) XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> don't get which? the link?], Lite. I got the link. didn't get the joke or what @HMollerCl was trying to say
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 84% installtion done
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> ((and non-postgres is icky)) XD], it's for postgre too, https://github.com/tora-tool/tora
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you said "what does ^ mean?" and he said "it means look above"
<wxl> you know like ^ look here Raman
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah gotcha!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl https://github.com/tora-tool/tora/wiki
<wxl> looks a lot cleaner than pgadmin
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tld;dr the problem is I still haven't been succesfull compiling it.
<wxl> ah HA now we get to the point
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the problem with my pi setup is, I don't have an external monitor. I will have to use vnc and a bit of a tweak to get ssh initially but all good so far lets wait for installation to finish. … I will have to get a wifi router from home next time. I have only 1 lan port
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja, but won't try again today. Need to push changes for redshift-qt.
<wxl> i presume you saw https://github.com/tora-tool/tora/blob/master/README.CMAKE ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I edited soem files, (libscitilla2 qt5 names are differnt now)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's the latest error I got https://github.com/tora-tool/tora/issues/94
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but he lines were alredy uncommented...
<wxl> why not run build-dep against the 19.04 version?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good idea,  it has a /debian in git but it's outdated.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-23
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/WnYaLyi.jpg I somehow got to teminal but the desktop is pretty empty
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> looks like openbox isn't configured correctly
<wxl> is sddm using the lubuntu session? 
<wxl> maybe dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-default-settings?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, I noticed some popups like XF86VolumeUp is not valid or something
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> is sddm using the lubuntu session?], It is.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> maybe dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-default-settings?], one sec
<kc2bez> I wonder if it might not be a VNC issue?
<wxl> might be
<wxl> try using nomachine instead
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what's nomachine?
<wxl> i swear to god i'm going to set up an automated script that just sends whatever questions you ask to duckduckgo and returns the result here XD
<wxl> livraisons uniquement
<wxl> aww heck
<wxl> https://www.nomachine.com/
<wxl> there
<wxl> best remote desktop solution for any platform hands down
<kc2bez> maybe a duckduckgo bot?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> but only for raman :)
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/pjaiEeN.jpg check this out
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am sure it's not a vnc issue. I will try dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-default-settings
<wxl> that is not the lubuntu session for sure
<wxl> that's the openbox session if i ever saw it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that's the openbox session if i ever saw it], Yeah. Idk how to get to lubuntu-session
<wxl> through sddm
<wxl> which vnc probably can't handle well
<wxl> but nomachine could..............
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. That.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. Installing it now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Mind if I do it tomorrow?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's almost 6am.
<wxl> whenevr
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okie. Bye.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we have to fix some openbox issues, btw. WM menu (when is available with lefgt click over desktop) does not work
<wxl> that should be trivial to fix but imho that's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay low on the priority list
<wxl> lubuntu proper first, other non-traditional uses of lubuntu packages second
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 392x110) https://i.imgur.com/ImzoOPM.jpg
<wxl> yeah i know
<wxl> it's an openbox session setting.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but I coudlnt foun it.
<wxl> well, it's in openbox
<wxl> and unfortunately openbox is so tightly tied to lxde that there are problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, already make my pull request for redshit-qt, I already did one and was accepeted so, it's moving. After this it will have teh same functionality as redshift-gtk and ppa ready.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> and unfortunately openbox is so tightly tied to lxde that there are proble …], Anyone tried any other window manager apart from openbox along with lxqt?
<wxl> sure! lots. see upstream
<wxl> kwin is common
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [anyway, already make my pull request for redshit-qt, I already did one and was a …], Pro!!
<kc2bez> I did kwin with success in Lubuntu
<wxl> and for other window managers that aren't so toolkit specific (like awesome) it's nice, too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Which's better?
<kc2bez> Debian has xfcewm
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> did you just ask which window manager is better?
<kc2bez> I know what your answer is XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> did you just ask which window manager is better?], Yeah. Coz openbox is clearly too blank.
<wxl> that's not openbox's problem
<wxl> that's the configuration
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I know what your answer is XD], i3 ?
<wxl> and asking what anything is better is silly
<kc2bez> It is an individual choice obviously
<kc2bez> wxl is an Awesome fan though.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay but no tilling in openbox.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> omg wthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> why do people want to do fake tiling? just get a tiling window manager already!!!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> wxl is an Awesome fan though.], Yeah. He showed that during the talk.
<wxl> yeah everyone was all like "come on share your screen pleeeeeeeez"
<wxl> and i'm all like "look it's a terminal and a browser"
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yeah. He showed that during the talk.], oo, where is the link to the talk?
<wxl> ^ up there somewhere
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> why do people want to do fake tiling? just get a tiling window manager alr …], Not every user would like to go to hassle of setting up a 2nd wm other than default installed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OjDGgVjTa1ioB8cqrWX7vL3uRA0ABu2F/view?usp=shari …], @HMollerCl I forgot to tag you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ooo it's a video!!! Now I know wxl face w/o helmet!!!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But there's a cap tho.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Still
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yep
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ubuntu cap
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker if you want to compile.. https://github.com/hmollercl/redshift-qt/tree/allow_parameters
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker if you want to compile.. https://github.com/hmollercl/redshift- …], Noted
<lubot> <HMollerCl> instead of qmake you need to use https://github.com/hmollercl/redshift-qt/tree/allow_parameters
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ^that instead of qmake
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> K.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> because plain qmake is qt4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why isn't it qt5 if qt5 is latest release?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't know, ask @tsimonq2 who is trying to change it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29c9ca9ae04f: Add show hidden] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29c9ca9ae04f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL79d6c7f81283: Add checkbox to end of sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL79d6c7f81283
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58ed7d3e58d2: Reword Go --> Application] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58ed7d3e58d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL052362fd4513: Remove extra space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL052362fd4513
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8c3c647b01e8: Remove extra space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8c3c647b01e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe65062ff4db5: Add pcmanfm-qt compress screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe65062ff4db5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL01130ef9f552: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL01130ef9f552
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/mvfGgZU.jpg This is what I land up into from nomachine. It is lubuntu-session only right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is a LXQt session minus the artwork.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/sYVejrI.jpg I tried changing the "DefaultDesktopCommand" in nx node config to /usr/bin/lxqt-session but it is not starting
<lubot> <kc2bez> You have a panel so I don't think that is an openbox session.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> me too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the default value of "DefaultDesktopCommand" is /etc/X11/Xsession default"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it is correct I suppose
<lubot> <kc2bez> you might want to install artwork if it isn't already.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will try
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> its already there
<lubot> <kc2bez> hmm wonder why default settings didn't apply it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wait. I did a dpkg-reconfigure of artwork
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then on connecting it took me to xscreensaver
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but disconnected
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> input/output error
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will try a reboot.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can try later attached to a monitor too.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup! please do
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/l0zfopF.jpg after reboot
<lubot> <HMollerCl> please, could you help me support this? https://forum.lxqt.org/t/add-mapudungun-language-in-weblate/966
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I hope I touch a fiber in agaida and tsujan.
<apt-ghetto> The_LoudSpeaker: Are you working on lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.3?
<The_LoudSpeaker> It's on my list
<The_LoudSpeaker> Can complete it tonight if it's urgent
<apt-ghetto> Just asking
<apt-ghetto> In Debian it is packaged, so I guess you have to merge it into the Ubuntu repos and then SRU it into eoan
<The_LoudSpeaker> noted.
<wxl> @kc2bez @Dreamingwolf have you tried to run the pi setup yourself to see if you can replicate raman's issue?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: tora in disco is with Qt4, not Qt5 https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/tora
<wxl> @HMollerCl i presume we're still working on the qt5 transition.. ask @tsimonq2 to be sure 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36e0e6bf4008: Add +x to score] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36e0e6bf4008
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe7061021ad0f: Reword moving things back to normal layer in window management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe7061021ad0f
<teward> remind me again, are Focal dailies available?
<wxl> yep
<teward> remind me where again?
<wxl> um
<wxl> cdimage.ubuntu.com
 * teward is stupid because he lost the link
<wxl> the link is here https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/focal-desktop-amd64.iso
<teward> also listed at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/201512/downloads :P
<wxl> that, too, but that build number will change over time
<teward> true
<lubot> <lynorian> agreed
<teward> zsyncing now
<teward> because i need this to test something for Network Manager
<teward> (I think nm-openvpn has a bug in it...)
<teward> (a massive bug)
<teward> (based on Debian testing)
<teward> s/testing/Unstable testing/
<teward> need to replicate in Focal xD
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez @Dreamingwolf have you tried to run the pi setup yourself to see i …], haven't had a chance yet today.
<lubot> <kc2bez> hope to get to it tonight.
<wxl> i just find it strange that it would default to anything but the lubuntu session
<wxl> in fact, it would be interesting to just boot up a vm of some other flavor, install lubuntu-desktop and see what happens
<lubot> <teward001> ... well that's not good
<lubot> <teward001> "E: Release File for http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 2h 12m).  Updates for this repository will not be applied."
<lubot> <kc2bez> is time accurate?
<lubot> <teward001> it's a VM and it should be
<lubot> <kc2bez> weird
<lubot> <teward001> time set manually, TZ set to local, same error
<lubot> <teward001> i wonder if APT has a bug in it
<teward> > Date: Wed, 23 Oct 2019 19:52:21 UTC
<teward> from the InRelease file
<lubot> <kc2bez> 20:30 right now so it should be good.
<lubot> <teward001> yeah it looks like the ISO was ignoring RTC Clock which on my system is UTC set
<lubot> <teward001> and aplying that + 4
<lubot> <teward001> which is *odd*
<lubot> <kc2bez> very
<lubot> <teward001> ... ew okay...
<lubot> <teward001> nm-tray now launches only nmcli to configure the networking
<lubot> <teward001> that... sounds like a bad thing :/
<lubot> <teward001> (when you try and edit configs from the tray itself)
<lubot> <teward001> going to the launch bar, Preferences > Advanced Network Configuration brings up the expected config GUI
<lubot> <teward001> (something I noticed in Debian Unstable as well)
<teward> oops
<teward> kc2bez: not sure where to file it, but Lubuntu Daily, Manual Partitioning, E:CRASH
<teward> during the installer
<teward> ... but only after you return to the partitioning screen *after* choosing "Erase Drive" and hitting Next once.
<teward> so if you decide later to change the partitioning layout it'll explode
<teward> and you have to rerun install from start
<kc2bez> Is that on focal reward ?
<teward> yep
<kc2bez> dang auto correct
<teward> oh fun fact it's not accepting the LUKS input from keyboard in a VM either if you LUKS encrypt it
<teward> and that's *new* issues there
<kc2bez> it should. I know it does in eoan
<teward> it doesn't in a VM in Focal
<teward> which is new
<teward> that's why i said that's a new issue
<teward> i'll have to dig more
<kc2bez> I tested both qemu and virtual box. 
<teward> but for now, to reinstall with "Clean"
<teward> VMware might be different
<teward> and is likely to be a utilized VM env kc2bez
<teward> i have VMware :P
<kc2bez> makes sense
<kc2bez> I use what I have :P
<teward> what's *real* odd?
<teward> Debian Unstable, LUKS, works *fine*
<teward> sooooo
<teward> wouldn't hurt to test QEMU and VBox yourself though just to be sure for the dailies
<teward> who knows what chaos has been introduced xD
<kc2bez> I haven't really done any tests on focal yet
<kc2bez> I will give it a try though
<teward> cool.  I need to try Eoan and Bionic to for the bug I'm looking at in OpenVPN GNOME toolkits though
<teward> just finding *other* bugs in the interim while getting to the point I can do the testing :P
<lubot> <teward001> kc2bez: this is a new one - "Failed to request VPN secrets: No agents were available for this request"
<wxl> that might be related to the qtpass bug.... ?
<lubot> <teward001> possibly
<lubot> <teward001> testing one thing though
<lubot> <teward001> and running nm-applet to see if it's really what I think the problem is...
<wxl> but no, i think that's gpg-specific
<lubot> <teward001> it's nm-tray
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpass/+bug/1829693
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1829693 in qtpass (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Daily ISO (May 19) QtPass error 'GnuPG not found'" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <teward001> it doesn't provide a prompter
<lubot> <teward001> so you can't do VPN Prompt For Credentials
<lubot> <teward001> it works in nm-applet though
<lubot> <teward001> which is NOT running in Lubuntu Daily
<wxl> i know @HMollerCl has worked hard on vpn/nm stuff
<wxl> nm-tray is limited for advanced situations
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl well, apparently, not enough.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: and... why aren't we using nm-applet
<lubot> <teward001> i ask this becuase nm-tray NOW launches nmcli to edit configurations
<lubot> <teward001> NOT a GUI config interface
<lubot> <teward001> if you try and edit connections via nm-tray
<wxl> use the "advanced networking configuration"
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: not why i was asking
<lubot> <teward001> because of the advanced nature of SOME VPN setups such as ask-after-initial-handshake 2FA you're going ito have problems with nm-tray
<wxl> nm-tray doesn't have a GUI config interface, that's why
<lubot> <teward001> also not why i'm asking why we're using nm-tray over nm-applet
<lubot> <teward001> *smacks wxl a few times*
<lubot> <teward001> the question is:
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Native nm-tray connection editor: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
<lubot> <teward001> why are we using nm-tray and not nm-applet
<wxl> because qt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#2530
<lubot> <teward001> ^ i added an additional consideration concern there
<lubot> <teward001> unrelated, nm-applet seems to work fine for what i need so I guess until T29 has extra work done on it I'll run a bastardized Lubuntu Focal
<wxl> to be clear, you DID use the advanced networking configuration to confirm this?
<lubot> <teward001> yes
<lubot> <teward001> that's the only way to add VPN connections
<lubot> <teward001> BUT
<lubot> <teward001> you can't *activate* VPN connections from the config manager
<lubot> <teward001> and nm-tray has no GUI Agent to handle password/credential requests
<lubot> <teward001> which is the concern I'm voicing
<lubot> <teward001> because without the ability to handle prompts or cred requests, it will explode in your face
<lubot> <teward001> and not be able to process connections, esp. where password/cred prompts change due to 2FA being tacked on
<lubot> <teward001> so in the case of my workplace, which has OpenVPN + TOTP 2FA added to the end of the password string...
<lubot> <teward001> can't use nm-tray, must use nm-applet or it will fail
<lubot> <teward001> confirmed this in Debian too when I pulled out connman and used network manager instead
<wxl> conman fails similarly?
<teward> connman has no OpenVPN interface
<teward> so I had to rip it out to work properly with what I needed
<teward> s/interface/integration/
<wxl> huh
<teward> or, more *specifically*
<wxl> also: ugh
<teward> it doesn't have an *advanced* OpenVPN interface.
<teward> which i need to configure options in it
<teward> ... huh looks like OPenSSL issues are resolved in *buntu
<teward> but not Debian buster
<teward> (relevant: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=933177 is what I was testing for, in Lubuntu Focal, because it needs GUI modification and patch implementation to add two config arguments to OpenVPN config in network manager to work proper)
<ubot93> Debian bug 933177 in network-manager-openvpn "network-manager-openvpn: unable to connect after upgrade to buster due to new OpenSSL minimum TLS version" [Important, Open]
<lubot> <teward001> but I don't think OpenSSL default-disables TLS 1.0/1.1 in Ubuntu yet
<lubot> <teward001> *goes to bother Security team*
<wxl> @teward001 you mentioned someonthing about manual partitioning failed.. what scheme did you use?
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: failed as in E:CRASH
<lubot> <teward001> IF you go into the installer and do "Erase Disk", hit "Next", then go back and choose Manual Partitioning
<lubot> <teward001> edge case I know but 😜
<lubot> <teward001> the failure case was in a VMware VM the prompt for the creds for the LUKS decryption weren't accepting keyboard input from the console
<lubot> <teward001> which is really weird
<lubot> <teward001> s/failure case/other failure case/
<wxl> can't reproduce in vbox or i don't understand clearly the steps to reproduce
<lubot> <teward001> i'll do more tests later
<lubot> <teward001> when I am home
<wxl> is luks a requirement here?
<lubot> <teward001> for now, EOD.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: didn't even get to the install step for the E:INSTALLERCRASH fail
<lubot> <teward001> the second issue was post-install with encryption selected
<lubot> <teward001> which used LUKS
<lubot> <teward001> but meh
<lubot> <teward001> as i said
<lubot> <teward001> i'll test more when I get home
<lubot> <teward001> I"m heading home now.
<wxl> clear steps to reproduce, please, if you get something
<wxl> doing efi/luks/erase disk/internet now.. so far so good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [@HMollerCl well, apparently, not enough.], 1.- nm-tray open the cli by default, we changed it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 2.- I've only used pptp (work issues=
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 3.- nm-tray cannot ask for VPN password
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez @Dreamingwolf have you tried to run the pi setup yourself to see i …], I've been on the road in semi. Won't see my pi till Fri afternoon. But will definitely try it then.
<wxl> kk
<wxl> my install worked so i think thomas is broken
<kc2bez> good to know
<kc2bez> I will try too
<kc2bez> just not right now
<wxl> might be good to try not-vbox
<wxl> hmmm bummer:
<wxl> dpkg-query: no packages found matching teward
<wxl> i tried to file a bug against him. boo.
<kc2bez> I have qemu, I will give that I try. 
<teward> It could be VMware specific but :P
<wxl> quite possibly
<teward> VMWare Player would he able to replicate theoretically.
<wxl> i've never once used vmware
<teward> But i will test more when home
<teward> Wxl: my test env is a VMware ESXi hypervisor cluster so
<teward> :P
<wxl> a common environment for lubuntu i'm sure XD
<teward> Lol
<teward> I mean the only other similarly functional env on VMs is RHEL because something about it manages the memleaks on GNOME out of the box lol
<teward> And RHEL is expensive and evil so
<kc2bez> I was able to unlock the luks partition in qemu. The keyboard worked there. 
<wxl> just `ubuntu-bug teward`. oh wait, that didn't work. i forgot.
<teward> *salts wxl*
<teward> *forces wxl to use a DOS 1.0 prompt for everything now*
<wxl> dude, i actually loved DOS
<teward> lool
<teward> traitor xD
<teward> oh i know...
<teward> *forces wxl to use Windows ME*
<kc2bez> Well I mostly wanted to test myself to make sure I wasn't losing my mind. I may still be losing it but not on this particular issue. 
<wxl> that's kind of yucky
<wxl> but not the worst thing you could say
<teward> we all losing it lol
<kc2bez> XD
 * wxl forces teward to use PowerShell....... for everything
<teward> wxl: would you prefer Gentoo?  :P
<teward> wxl: I already do at work lol
<wxl> well then hahahahahahah
<wxl> no wonder you're so cranky all the time X'''''''''''''D
<kc2bez> Gentoo in my pocket. 
<kc2bez> fairly custom but...
<teward> yeah managing exchange servers is a [CENSORED] because now 90% of config options have to be PowerShelled now
<wxl> oh yeah i forgot you do exchange servers, too. wow, i feel terrible for you.
<kc2bez> PS is ick but necessary at the same time. 
<kc2bez> I make the other guys deal with it. :P
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-24
<lubot> <kc2bez> Screenshot from my pi running eoan. https://share.riseup.net/#t356jLcPh014TiDGVe7M3A
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker ^ wxl
<wxl> i know raman said something about initially selecting lightdm, so perhaps that created the problem
<wxl> why the task even allows for that option is beyond me
<wxl> unless that derives somehow from one of the more generic lxqt tasks/packages
<wxl> that might be something good to look into
<lubot> <kc2bez> Performance isn't terrible considering
<wxl> early on i had lxqt running on a pi
<lubot> <lynorian> wierd fact I don't have a pi
<wxl> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-lxqt-in-a-raspberry-pi/
<wxl> that's on a 2
<lubot> <kc2bez> Wow, it ran Firefox and was actually able to navigate somewhere. https://share.riseup.net/#OM9siffhXwyuFcFlLzOYcQ
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's not "somewhere"
<kc2bez> I know that is THE destination.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Screenshot from my pi running eoan. https://share.riseup.net/#t356jLcPh014TiDGVe …], You installed ubuntu 19.10 server preinstall image and then lubuntu-desktop?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Mine too ran Firefox but performace was suffering a bit coz nomachine.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will do a reinstall today. And select sddm initially
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [You installed ubuntu 19.10 server preinstall image and then lubuntu-desktop?], Yes. using the server image I then installed `lubuntu-desktop^ sddm` After a reboot I logged in like normal and had the normal desktop.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> K.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Mine too ran Firefox but performace was suffering a bit coz nomachine.], I wouldn't recommend seriously browsing the web with the pi3 but it did work.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [I wouldn't recommend seriously browsing the web with the pi3 but it did work.], Yup. Obviously.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#2531
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 this is what you saw with vpn? https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/44
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [@teward001 this is what you saw with vpn? https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/iss …], Yes.  And when the VPN has a 2FA prompt for more info or other credentials or the password is dynamic because you need to append TOTP codes to the end of the password it will not work.  Which means a LOT of workplace VPNs cant work w
<lubot> ith Lubuntu and nm-tray.
<lubot> <teward001> And we have to instead reenable nm-applet
<lubot> <teward001> Since upstream has no time to dedicate to this problem you need to address this in release notes
<lubot> <teward001> Or not default to nm-tray
<lubot> <teward001> (cc @tsimonq2 wxl)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we have nm-applet installed, it's only that it does not autostart.
<lubot> <teward001> then it needs a release notes that it needs to be enabled in such cases (and documentation therein - I solved the issue on my install but i am a power user so...)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl I have a working redshift-qt.deb, where should I create a repo for it? I mean, /debian amnd /data folders are needed because there are not in the source.
<wxl> @HMollerCl so it's not buildable on Launchpad's infrastructure, i.e. in a PPA?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can add them in my machine build and upload to ppa
<wxl> that's what i would suggest
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can do that (not now because here I don't have gpg) but I was thinking something like nm-tray in which in phab the /debian folder is added
<wxl> oh for sure.. i mean you'll need that for the ppa anyways
<wxl> i guess another thing you could do as a quick and dirty is put it on github and offer the deb as a release
<wxl> https://help.github.com/en/github/administering-a-repository/creating-releases
<wxl> err
<wxl> not that
<wxl> oh that's it actually
<wxl> step 7 is where you add binaries
<wxl> or if you prefer gitlab https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/workflow/releases.html
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> anyone around? I can't get create sbuild
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Specified release (focal) not known to debootstrap
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> This is what I get when following the 9th step here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ow. It is this: … https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/+bug/1848716
 * wxl pats his container happily
<wxl> since they're all in proposed, you could add proposed and install it
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: just skip 9
<wxl> you can't skip mk-sbuild silly
<kc2bez> That is 10
<wxl> err oh
<wxl> huh nevermind
<wxl> what a mess
<wxl> just use a container jeez
<kc2bez> Or that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [then it needs a release notes that it needs to be enabled in such cases (and doc …], wxl @tsimonq2 your thouhgts about this idea?
<wxl> it looks like you could just do a normal gpg keygen and copy to /var/lib/sbuild/apt-keys
<lubot> <HMollerCl> add in the release note the problem with vpn and how to solve it.
<wxl> @HMollerCl i think we should have an "advanced networking" bit in the manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like that idea
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian could you create that entry? I can write on it, or give a text toyou for you to standarize and upload
<kc2bez> wxl: You could do a normal keygen but if you are just building the packages to test them you don't need them signed.You can use debuild for that.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am on elementary since last few days. had to reset my system coz tried to install wsl2 in windows and ended pu nuking. :D Weighing the pros and cons of enabling proposed in elementary
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't know even C of containers
<The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu provides captive portal checking. who else does the same?
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't think I would be the best for explaining networking as I would have to learn some for myself to explain it
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just finished creating the sbuild. Had to create thrice cox sophos wanted to fail some downloads -_-
<The_LoudSpeaker> But the environment doesn't retain apps that I install to it (nano). I had inverted comments from step 5 from sbuild manual. And I still get those perl warnings. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [I don't think I would be the best for explaining networking as I would have to l …], I can do it, that's no problem, but I prefer that you create the "index" where to put it and/or to review it for consistency
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any help is highly appreciated.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian I mean, should it be an appendix? Or in Preferences? System Tools?
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: can you paste your sbuild.rc file?
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://pastebin.com/xz0ykgza
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @kc2bez: 
<kc2bez> Thanks
<lubot> <teward001> heheh, i have more in mine if you want it (I run `lintian` during sbuilds)
<The_LoudSpeaker> paste ploxx
<The_LoudSpeaker> yours also retains apps @teward ?
<lubot> <teward001> i purge the build dir, deps, and session on successful builds only
<lubot> <teward001> that way i don't clutter
<lubot> <teward001> but the lintian and piuparts stuff are added because I did some debian dev recently and ran those all
<The_LoudSpeaker> I need nano in there.
<The_LoudSpeaker> how do I get that?
<The_LoudSpeaker> can't survive without it
<lubot> <teward001> i also edit my debian build opts to use 4 cores (parallelism)
<lubot> <teward001> The_LoudSpeaker: Edit the pristine tars
<The_LoudSpeaker> what? use english or provide a custom dictionary ploxx. 
<lubot> <teward001> example: sudo schroot -c source:focal-amd64 -u root
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah I know that one. 
<lubot> <teward001> once in there apt install nano
<lubot> <teward001> then exit
<lubot> <teward001> the session will always build a new session out of the source chroot
<lubot> <teward001> the 'pristine' schroot base
<lubot> <teward001> so mk-sbuild it, drop into the source 'pristine' set of it, add the packages.
<lubot> <teward001> then exit
<lubot> <teward001> i know the not-having-nano thing
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay thanks!
<The_LoudSpeaker> There's also this:
<The_LoudSpeaker> W: Failed to change to directory ‘/home/raman’: No such file or directory
<The_LoudSpeaker> I: The directory does not exist inside the chroot.
<lubot> <teward001> that's normal
<lubot> <teward001> just cd /
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will need that also na? won't I?
<lubot> <teward001> nope
<lubot> <teward001> not to alter the source chroot to add nano
<The_LoudSpeaker> how do I sign with my gpg then?
<kc2bez> debuild
<lubot> <teward001> debuild -S -sa <— this handles the signing
<lubot> <teward001> unless you're using sbuild to build your packages via sbuild but i haven't worked with that in an eon
<lubot> <teward001> because it has been glitchy
<lubot> <teward001> don't forget also
<lubot> <teward001> you're in the SOURCE chroot
<lubot> <teward001> you're not setting it up for a build env
<kc2bez> Right
<lubot> <teward001> i believe sbuild will launch the chroot and configure it accordingly
<The_LoudSpeaker> I mean when I use a chroot, I have my gpg and ssh keys inside it and also everything from packaging requirements. don't i need simillar set in sbuild?
<kc2bez> It isn't a VM
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker again, sbuild sets everything up
<lubot> <teward001> you aren't using sbuild to make source pacakges are you?
<lubot> <teward001> if you are you're insane.
<lubot> <teward001> or rather
<lubot> <teward001> if you're using sbuild to emulate `debuild -S` then you're... kinda going to have headaches
<lubot> <teward001> but sbuild will handle automatically mounting things it needs like home, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> schroot won't, sbuild will
<lubot> <teward001> but you're altering the ***BASE*** chroot
<lubot> <teward001> right now
<kc2bez> You want it to be clean.
<lubot> <teward001> so you don't need your /home/ dir to alter the base pristine chroot
<lubot> <teward001> right
<lubot> <teward001> that's why it's called the 'pristine'
<lubot> <teward001> adding nano to the pristine is understandable
<lubot> <teward001> but when you're DONE with that, exit out, and subsequent sbuild sessions build chroot envs as copies / sessions *based* off of the pristine
<The_LoudSpeaker> I m not making any source packages till now. I used to make tem inside chroot as I would make then inside 
<The_LoudSpeaker> my host
<lubot> <lynorian> Where would the advanced networking stuff be in the manual an appendix?
<lubot> <teward001> `sbuild -s` will do what you need
<lubot> <teward001> The_LoudSpeaker ^
<lubot> <teward001> but it won't redo your .changes, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> so if you are wanting to do chrooted SOURCE builds
<lubot> <teward001> use pbuilder so it gives you pdebuild, not sbuild
<lubot> <teward001> sbuild is for building the binaries, not really preparing the source pacakge
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. noted. So now I have to set up pbuild *sigh*
<lubot> <teward001> ... or do what I do
<lubot> <teward001> individual LXD containers
<lubot> <teward001> create, destroy as needed.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> transfer the data out via SFTP to the host for sbuild usage.
<lubot> <teward001> but that's me powerusering :P
<The_LoudSpeaker> (focal-amd64)raman@Aspire-ES1-132:/$ nano
<The_LoudSpeaker> Unable to create directory /home/raman/.local/share/nano/: No such file or directory
<The_LoudSpeaker> It is required for saving/loading search history or cursor positions.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Press Enter to continue
<The_LoudSpeaker> I guess I will go and create that user dir
<lubot> <teward001> sbuild is really not designed for *you yourself* to use as a chroot though
<lubot> <teward001> it's designed to be used by the `sbuild` package builder
<lubot> <teward001> sounds to me like you want a fully functioning chroot.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Lol! It hasn't met me
<The_LoudSpeaker> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [sounds to me like you want a fully functioning chroot.], schroot
<lubot> <teward001> exactly
<lubot> <teward001> but *not* an sbuild schroot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [but *not* an sbuild schroot], You're an schroot
<The_LoudSpeaker> I want to keep everything of the dev work inside it. even sources
<kc2bez> Not really
<The_LoudSpeaker> It's okay if it deletes the required deps after successful fuilds tho
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [You're an schroot], not helpful
<lubot> <teward001> so if you want those special directories in it, you'll PROBABLY have to alter the base debootstrap mechanism that creates the chroot
<lubot> <teward001> such as... … sudo mount -o bind /proc /var/chroot/proc … sudo mount -o bind /home /var/chroot/home
<lubot> <teward001> but this is untested i'm testing it now
<lubot> <teward001> (following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot#Setting-up_the_chroot though)
<lubot> <teward001> (and not the sbuild guidelines)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I follwed them for the chroot I have. 
<lubot> <teward001> yeah so in THEORY
<lubot> <teward001> `sudo mount -o bind /home /var/chroot/home` will make the home directory usable in the chroot
<lubot> <teward001> which is what i'm seeing here in my test
<lubot> <teward001> for a focal chroot
<lubot> <teward001> but it's not an sbuild chroot 😜
<lubot> <teward001> and if you WANT it to persist in the sbuild chroot you'd have to change the fstab mount rules
<lubot> <teward001> or rather, the schroot rules for sbuild
<kc2bez> Or scroll down tot he Other hints, tips and tricks section here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <teward001> here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Mount_your_home_dir
<The_LoudSpeaker> As I understand now, I need the packaging requirements on my host. Then I follow the packaging guide on host only just while building, instead of debuild -b --no-sign, I use sbuild ?
<kc2bez> yes, that should work
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that
<lubot> <teward001> (if you want your home dir in your sbuild schroots btw, you have to alter your /etc/schroot/sbuild/fstab to have this line in it: `/home   /home   none    rw,bind         0       0`)
<lubot> <teward001> (and then remake the sbuild chroots)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! I have to remake them?? I already did that 4 times today!!
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have an idea, I will create a new dir in my host which I will bind as home for sbuild, work from there.
<lubot> <teward001> well the sbuild fstab is configured for the build envs, if the envs are already built... :P
<The_LoudSpeaker> meaning downloading, editing, cloning phab repo's etc
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah I will have to remake the env
<The_LoudSpeaker> *sigh*
<lubot> <teward001> no, i mean the sbuild chroots
<lubot> <teward001> not your entire system and envs
<lubot> <teward001> :?
<lubot> <teward001> :/ *
<lubot> <teward001> i.e. the stuff you mk-sbuild with if that's what you're doing.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah that only,
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did that 4 times today.
<The_LoudSpeaker> everytime one or 2packages failed to download in that step
<The_LoudSpeaker> thanks sophos.
<lubot> <teward001> heh yeah Sophos can do evil like that
<lubot> <teward001> 'tis why I went with pfSense to power my business side of my network at home :
<lubot> <teward001> p
<lubot> <teward001> because I need DHCP-PD for v6 so :/
<The_LoudSpeaker> Uggh! I was thinking I will sleep early today but well...
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also sorry for spam, I direct all my queries about dev here in -devel. I think it's better than constantly pinging anyone of you.
<kc2bez> This is the right place to discuss it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Btw, it's called GOLDEN image I guess, came up after I created the new schroot.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I got nano and also the locale right. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> sounds good so far.
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I thought I would sleep before tis so I spammed wxl with my paste an hour ago. XD
<lynorian> \
<lynorian> o
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<guiverc> o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> should I paste away?
<lynorian> yes
<The_LoudSpeaker> one sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> here it goes:
<The_LoudSpeaker> Testing:
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Tested lubuntu-desktop^ and slick-greeter on a Raspberry Pi 3b. Didn't go exactly as planned so another one is needed.
<The_LoudSpeaker> In Progress
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Creating sbuilds for focal and eoan.
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Searching for captive portal checker on github.
<The_LoudSpeaker> To-Do: (priority-wise)
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Xscreensaver-theme
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Xscreensaver dialoguebox
<The_LoudSpeaker> * SRU grub-theme
<The_LoudSpeaker> To-Do: (untriaged)
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Get those Pi images for next release.
<The_LoudSpeaker> MIsc:
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Fighting spam on lists
<The_LoudSpeaker> * Heading home for Diwali tomorrow. Will be afk for the next week.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lynorian> captive portals are annoying
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Popup even when I am logged in, saying you are connected!
<lynorian> I will paste now 
<lynorian> add +x to score 
<lynorian> add hyperlinks in libreoffice calc
<lynorian> libreoffice cacl spcial character screenshot
<lynorian> another spellcheck round
<lynorian> fix warning and improper styling taht got published
<lynorian> fixed firefox version
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But they are needed also, I don't always 2ant to open browser and go to portal and login.
<The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc: knock knock!
<guiverc> sorry I've done almost nothing, monitored & responded on askubu - but no real testing or checklist work in last week (one iso 20.04 iso boot only)
<The_LoudSpeaker> you did a great job on the testing checklist
<The_LoudSpeaker> thanks!
<kc2bez> Oh geez it is Thursday.
<kc2bez> o/
<guiverc> my calendar reads friday... :)
<kc2bez> That does sound better.
<kc2bez> Here is my paste:
<kc2bez> * Tested focal daily image in QEMU did a LUKS install and everything seems good so far.
<kc2bez> * Installed `lubuntu-desktop` on Raspberry Pi 3b+ from server image. The results so far seem fairly decent. Started  from this guide https://bluesabre.org/2019/10/20/install-xubuntu-19-10-on-a-raspberry-pi-4/  (Thanks! bluesabre)
<kc2bez> * Adapted the guide for Lubuntu. Will try to write something up in notes.lubuntu.me so we can collaborate on a doc. Might not be until this weekend at the earliest.
<kc2bez> Still need to sort out audio over hdmi.
<kc2bez> That is all from me.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o\
<The_LoudSpeaker> what does "-b" with debuild from packaging example do? I didn't find it in debuild --help 
<kc2bez> It is a binary only build. See http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/man1/debuild.1.html and follow the example.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I was tryiny to build using sbuild but this is what I get: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VvVkMsrHz4/
<The_LoudSpeaker> I followed packaing guide. and instead of apt build-dep and debuild I ran sbuild -d focal-amd64 
<wxl> oh i missed everytghing yay
<wxl> well i didn't do anything anyways. good job everyone XD
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker how many times do i need to tell you to use a container? all this stuff would be EASY
<kc2bez> I fail to believe that you didn't do anything. :P
<wxl> well i tried to file a bug against teward but that didn't work out
<wxl> he's broken, though
<kc2bez> E: DEPENDANCIESUNMET
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: try just `sbuild`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I shut it down now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Almost asleep.
<kc2bez> sleep well
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Gonna nuke it all after returning from home and get lessons from wxl on containers. XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Goodnight everyone.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf4d004f23ab: Add Advanced networking to outline] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf4d004f23ab
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-25
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/getting-started-cli/
<lubot> <teward001> LXD is Fun!
<lubot> <teward001> *shot by Simon*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ce4f918aab3: Capitilize starts of keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ce4f918aab3
<guiverc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screenfetch/+bug/1798364 has supposedly been fixed upstream so needs to be re-packaged .. someone will have to walk me through doing it  (I doubt they'll be something easier!; the issue also won't impact any other *buntu; can't be now though)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1798364 in screenfetch (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 18.10 - screenfetch wrongly says LXDE (not LXQt)" [Undecided, New]
<kc2bez> guiverc: the good news is that debian sid has the 3.9 release which should merge into focal at some point automatically. https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=screenfetch
<kc2bez> The bad news is that the commit that fixes some of the issue you are seeing came after the release I think.
<guiverc> :)   then we (or I) need do nothing :)    I did look at debian-testing when I got the fix email; but it wasn't reflected (but I can't recall.. tomorrow I can boot & look)
<guiverc> thanks kc2bez 
<kc2bez> I don't see any patches added in debian so it probably will still have the same result. To test it we could build it from git master and try it out. I may be able to try this weekend if you don't get to it first.
<guiverc> I just turned on my debian box, I'll have a look at whats there.
<guiverc> :(  debian's package detects this (my 20.04 box) as LXDE, but I'll have to look more, my debian (what I tested) has is 3.8.0+git20190913-2 & not 3.9.0-1  OUCH;  I hadn't realized I was supposed to respond upstream... 
<guiverc> my debian box has download 930 updated packages... one is the 3.9.0-1 so I'll see it soon enough (if I haven't fallen asleep..)
<kc2bez> guiverc: Here are my results from git https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MW36KvyntM/
<guiverc> :) on your results !!!   Thanks Dan...  I accidently/stupidly pulled the plug on my debian box during it's full-upgrade; so haven't got far (just completed fsck & about to reboot it)  so thanks..   I'll use your results to respond upstream (whilst I remember, so thanks !!)
<kc2bez> Happy to help, good luck with your Debian box. :)
<guiverc> :)  I was toying with moving debian to another box; so that box could be free for 19.10 qa-installs...   full-upgrade is back running; but if it fails it'll be ready for 20.04 QA
<guiverc> my (eventual) run of 3.9.0-1 (debian-testing) on 20.04 reports LXDE
<kc2bez> There have been 15 commits since the release and the ones needeed are in there. https://github.com/KittyKatt/screenFetch/compare/v3.9.0...master
<lubot> <HMollerCl> redshift-qt ppa https://launchpad.net/~hmollercl/+archive/ubuntu/redshift-qt @The_LoudSpeaker
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-update-notifier [source] (focal-proposed) [0.1]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl ^
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: lubuntu-update-notifier [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-update-notifier [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1]
<lubot> <RikMills> Archive open
<lubot> <RikMills> New Qt 5.12.5 only half landed, so much breakage expected
<wxl> omg lubuntu-packaging was not subscribed to lxqt-panel
 * wxl strangles something
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> ow ouchie I'm being strangled
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl ^], woho!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good news Hans!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [woho!], 👍👍
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL518b6d4d1807: Add stub title for advanced networking] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL518b6d4d1807
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL52fa16e01c33: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL52fa16e01c33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL147b77de6d5d: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL147b77de6d5d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL38dd089a7bcd: Scrub errornous CD refrence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL38dd089a7bcd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa69b8b57a43: Remove redunancy] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa69b8b57a43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL74e0fe084269: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL74e0fe084269
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T125: Lubuntu 19.10 QtPass problem] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T125
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Where to report bugs is unclear] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T127: Screengrab not set to launch on PrtSc] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T127
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T128: Alt-Tab and Alt-Shift-Tab feature request (openbox conf)] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Where to report bugs is unclear] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#2579
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL782e2a1cb53d: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL782e2a1cb53d
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL751f7da61c5a: Add how to get toolbar back] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL751f7da61c5a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian Hi, I have the text for advanced networking, how should I send it to you?
<lynorian> What format is it in now?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> plain text
<lynorian> aww ok pastebin it somewhere will work and I will add it 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HFD5T3rS6f/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there it is @lynorian ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f9bdeac1011: Add HmollerCl paster for Adanced Networking] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f9bdeac1011
<lynorian> Hmollercl this is good but I am going to fomrat it some
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd42af72deac8: Style Changing nm-tray for nm-applet] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd42af72deac8
<lubot> Rutvikm was added by: Rutvikm
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Is there any Ubuntu User/Developer Telegram group?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Rutvikm [Is there any Ubuntu User/Developer Telegram group?], Afaik no. But @tsimonq2 might know better
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Their irc channel is pretty responsive tho, you get quick replies.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1f18a44fa6e9: Style code portions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1f18a44fa6e9
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [Afaik no. But @tsimonq2 might know better], Ohk
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [Their irc channel is pretty responsive tho, you get quick replies.], Great
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Thanks👍
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker, You from HYD?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGe8e7d9bd5a4c: No-change rebuild against qtbase-abi-5-12-5] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGe8e7d9bd5a4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING8fe344195ee4: No-change rebuild against qtbase-abi-5-12-5] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING8fe344195ee4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Rutvikm [@The_LoudSpeaker, You from HYD?], Yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You from India too @Rutvikm ?
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [You from India too @Rutvikm ?], Yep
<lubot> <Rutvikm> PUN
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> मी परळीचा आहे रे भावा. @Rutvikm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, let's not spam here more. XD
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [मी परळीचा आहे रे भावा. @Rutvikm], Ani mhane mi Hyderabad cha aahe😂
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, let's not spam here more. XD], Nakkich👍
<The_LoudSpeaker> !offtopic
<ubot93> For discussion unrelated to Lubuntu support or development, please join the #lubuntu-offtopic channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic for Telegram.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @Rutvikm
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @ubot93 [<ubot93> For discussion unrelated to Lubuntu support or development, please join …], 👍🏻
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Where to report bugs is unclear] EinarMostad (Einar Mostad) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#2580
<lubot> Mainframe1986 was added by: Mainframe1986
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> Hello. you also have gtk2 crash problems and pcmanfm fizzles? I have lubuntu 18.04.LTS
<kc2bez> This is the development channel @Mainframe1986 you should join the support channel and ask your question. 
<kc2bez> !support | @Mainframe1986
<ubot93> @Mainframe1986: For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> Allright. Excuse
<kc2bez> no worries. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> Hmollercl this is good but I am going to fomrat it some], Yes, please
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T126: Where to report bugs is unclear] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T126#2581
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING4d37efb21be9: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING4d37efb21be9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL23d1f01d9520: Capitlize first letter of bullets] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL23d1f01d9520
